# It's Sarah Palin - GDG



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

It's Sarah Palin - GDG

Wonderful Choice.

Thanks Alaska!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Confirmed? All I hear is alot of Speculation.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Confirmed - GO McCain and Palin.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

yea it is....boy-o-boy...break out the boxing gloves!!!!!!!!!!

yeaaaaaaaaa buddy!


GO....MCCAIN. and the latest addition. GOV. PALIN

WE SUNK YOUR BATTLESHIP regards

NCA


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Which party represents change now.....long time Senator Biden or conservative FEMALE from Alaska Sarah Palin

Great job republicans......

Don't you know the Hillary backers are pissed now...


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

This is definitely going to be an exciting couple months leading into November. Either way this is going to be a great step for the USA. Either the first African American president or the first female Vice President.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Her hobbies are HUNTING and FISHING and is a member of the NRA !! She knows a ton of stuff about energy and will be very active in the ANWAR / Alaska drilling situtaion.

Go MCCAIN & PALIN !!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

From what I had heard I was hoping she would get it. Great choice!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

DSemple said:


> It's Sarah Palin - GDG
> 
> Wonderful Choice.
> 
> Thanks Alaska!


I agree. I think it is a winning ticket. I would appreciate any feedback from the Alaskans on Sarah Palin; good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

bonbonjovi said:


> Which party represents change now.....long time Senator Biden or conservative FEMALE from Alaska Sarah Palin...


Interesting choice.........I thought McCain's whole argument for his side was EXPERIENCE. Picking a VP that appeals to the conservative base does not seem like much change either, but then again he did just lock up Alaska's 3 electoral votes.

It sure is going to be interesting....................


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

Hard to beat a gal who runs marathons, fishes and supports the Constitution. I like her already.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Well now, isn't that just something.

Interesting choice. Clearly not main stream. Clearly not a beltway insider. Hummm...interesting.

More Research Required Regards,

Joe S.

P.S. - If anyone has some links to stuff she has written, please send them my way. TIA...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Very interesting indeed.

I recall that she gave birth to a baby boy last April with Down's Syndrome.

She sure has a lot on her plate!

JT


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

This does a couple of things, she has executive experience leading a state, the only one on either ticket to serve in an executive capacity. As a female she ought to help convince a lot of Hillary supporters and there are some already committed to vote GOP. Perhaps she can also convince the new Pres to drill in ANWAR and help get the legislation thru the Senate.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> 
> *I recall that she gave birth to a baby boy last April with Down's Syndrome.*
> She sure has a lot on her plate!
> ...


not by any means at all am I taking a shot at you, but I give her that much more credit for doing this. She could have taken the easy route, and aborted or give the child up, because it would be harder. It shows a level of confidence in herself to me, it says "throw your best curveball at me life, I am ready for it!"

standing tuff and tall regards

NCA


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> not by any means at all am I taking a shot at you, but I give her that much more credit for doing this. She could have taken the easy route, and aborted or give the child up, because it would be harder. It shows a level of confidence in herself to me, it says "throw your best curveball at me life, I am ready for it!"
> 
> standing tuff and tall regards
> 
> NCA


I don't disagree with you at all...I just don't know how she finds the time to take care of this baby and do everything else.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

She is also a strong "reformist" and has worked on eliminating corruption and excess spending in the Alaskan gooberment.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> I don't disagree with you at all...I just don't know how she finds the time to take care of this baby and do everything else.



Perhaps.....and i know its a long shot these days.....but maybe she has the support of a strong FAMILY!


----------



## Bill A (Jan 17, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> I don't disagree with you at all...I just don't know how she finds the time to take care of this baby and do everything else.


Probably the same way every other mother/parent does it - magic -- Love allows people to do anything if they commit to it. I find it inspiring that she handles 5 kids and is able to run a state. I am very excited to learn more about her and am much more excited about the election now.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah she has a baby with Downs so she will never be able to be vp.
The Carters had Amy and that was pretty much the same thing....
I really doubt that is an issue and if anything ma attract the female vote from the other side to some extent.
I like this pick much better than I did when I first heard about him thinking of picking her. The more I looked into it the more I like her.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> not by any means at all am I taking a shot at you, but I give her that much more credit for doing this. She could have taken the easy route, and aborted or give the child up, because it would be harder. It shows a level of confidence in herself to me, it says "throw your best curveball at me life, I am ready for it!"
> 
> standing tuff and tall regards
> 
> NCA


Check her record....abortion is the LAST choice she would have made.

Sounds like we're on the right track regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Interesting indeed...

Governor Palin has a lot going for her....Hard to believe though - Alaska having a VP running mate, woman, at that! It will be quite interesting to follow the media frenzy over this one....

Juli


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Frenchy said:


> Perhaps.....and i know its a long shot these days.....but maybe she has the support of a strong FAMILY!


No doubt. Older siblings, grandparents, aunts and uncles.

More here

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/politics&id=6358760


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

sky_view said:


> Interesting indeed...
> 
> Governor Palin has a lot going for her....Hard to believe though - Alaska having a VP running mate, woman, at that! It will be quite interesting to follow the media frenzy over this one....
> 
> Juli


Maybe now the Republican ticket will get the same kind of "frenzy" that has been provided for the Democratic party for the last 18 months.

Game on regards,

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Yeah she has a baby with Downs so she will never be able to be vp.


That certainly isn't what I was trying to say.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

K G said:


> Maybe now the Republican ticket will get the same kind of "frenzy" that has been provided for the Democratic party for the last 18 months.
> 
> Game on regards,
> 
> kg



KG - Dream on....I'm sitting here with the TV on and read the news on this forum....none of the Houston stations carried the announcement all or if they did it was very short...and Houston is a Republican town!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

probably because they are still trying to get the 'inside' scoop....early in AK still ya know.

Juli


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

K G said:


> Check her record....abortion is the LAST choice she would have made.
> 
> Sounds like we're on the right track regards, ;-)
> 
> kg


I hear ya, i have been checking into her for a few days now, and I am so glad that abortion is the last thing that would cross her mind. That is why I said, to me she seems like the type of person that can, could and will handle most any and all of the curveballs life throws her way.




Edbuck said:


> The choice of Palin as VP is a good one. I may hold my nose and vote for Macain now. Being from MA my Republician vote does not really count for much.


Well please dont feel that one vote will not do much for the big picture, it starts with ONE and ends up being Many.

tidalwave regards

NCA


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> No doubt. Older siblings, grandparents, aunts and uncles.


Or a supportive Husband?


----------



## backpasture (May 20, 2008)

Picking a 40-something first term governor is a good way to drive home the idea that a 40-something first term senator is too inexperienced to serve as president.... 

It's still about the smartest move that the McCain campaign has made. It is certain to bring a lot of the Hillary zealots folks into their fold.

Get ready to hear a lot about ANWAR, and a lot about the State Trooper incident. And, abortion is going to be back front and center now, as Obama's folks try to get the Hillary supporters to stay with them by hammering her on that issue. It definitely changes the race.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Giving birth to and raising a child with Downes, in a day and age when some would have taken the 'easy' way out speaks volumns to me about this ladies character and chutzpah. I think this ticket is a winner.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Yeah she has a baby with Downs so she will never be able to be vp.
> The Carters had Amy and that was pretty much the same thing....


Look guys, two for one: thoughtless and crass in the same post.

Just once, just *ONE F_CKING TIME*, I'd really like to see something positive posted on a political thread without some myopic moron with a sub-room temperature IQ showing just how much they don't know about civil society.

I Feel Better Now And Don't Give A Fat Rats Fanny If You Are Offended Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that Corey was being sarcastic in the first line. I think he believes she'll be fine being VP, Down's Syndrome baby or not. 

Amy Carter will have to sort herself out. You're on your own with that one buddy.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I've been known to dump on lots of people in my time, but making jokes about those with congenital disabilities is beyond the pale.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, finally Channel 13 is running the story as the lead on their 11 a.m. coverage....

Channel 11 has their soaps....

Channel 2 is running their 11 o'clock news and is covering the Hurricane Gustov preperations....


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Bernie S said:


> Picking a 40-something first term governor is a good way to drive home the idea that a 40-something first term senator is too inexperienced to serve as president....


As you do not appear to understand the difference - 2 term City Council member, 2 term Mayor & 2 year Governor - I believe that to be executive level experience - & apparently she has many of the instincts that normal people have, including a willingness to crusade for something many think unattainable - remove corruption from government. 

I believe McCain sent a message with this choice about CHANGE that hopefully the voting public is capable of understanding.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

Sarah Palin is a commercial salmon fisherman, put the other would be governors in place during the primaries when Frank Murkowski and John Binkley were bickering and told them that the Alaskans deserve discussion on the issues and not bickering. She has put through a deal on the gas pipeline which previous governors couldn't do. She pushed through an ethics reform bill on taking office and this was needed in our state right now. She hunts (is a lifetime NRA memeber), is a hockey mom, has a son who enlisted in the army a year ago on Sept 11. She was on a state championship basketball team, was a local beauty queen and in the running for Miss Alaska, her husband has won the Iron Dog three times (a snowmobile race following the Iditarod sled dog race). She was on a state energy commission and when the attorney general didn't act on a misconduct issue which she had reported in her superior, she resigned in protest. Following all of that she has done a solid job in cutting government waste since being elected governor. A VERY good choice IMHO.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I think this pick is right in line with being a maverick. I like it. So much for "more of the same".HPW


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

The audacity of NOPE


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> KG - Dream on....I'm sitting here with the TV on and read the news on this forum....none of the Houston stations carried the announcement all or if they did it was very short...and Houston is a Republican town!


If Houston is a Republican town, then it's not worth covering.

THEY'LL VOTE REPUBLICAN REGARDLESS!;-) Not necessarily a good reason, but reason enough there, apparently....

Media madness regards,

kg


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

NBC has the official announcement from McCain right now


----------



## backpasture (May 20, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> As you do not appear to understand the difference - 2 term City Council member, 2 term Mayor & 2 year Governor - I believe that to be executive level experience - & apparently she has many of the instincts that normal people have, including a willingness to crusade for something many think unattainable - remove corruption from government.
> 
> I believe McCain sent a message with this choice about CHANGE that hopefully the voting public is capable of understanding.


Mayor of a town with 5000 people? Yes, it's 'executive experience', but at a pretty small scale. It's hard to paint her as 'experienced' based on anything other than her tenure as governor. 

I agree with you that often 'instinct' and 'willingness to crusade for something many think unattainable' and other intangibles can be as important as 'experience'. I don't yet know enough about her to know whether or not I personally like her as someone who could be president. Her lack of experience isn't an issue for me, though.

As I said before, I think it is very smart pick for the McCain campaign. The VP debates are going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, A simple question. How does she get any more votes as a VP choice than Romney or any of the others?
McCain already had the NRA types doesn't he?
He has the one issue hunting and fishing types that represent less than 10% of the population doesn't he?
He already has conservative women doesn't he?
He already has the drill, drill, drill people doesn't he?
Do you really think putting a relatively unknown conservative women on the ticket is going to sway any supporters of Hillary?

All I see is that she shores up the conservative base. I just don't see how this plays to his advantage to garner any more votes.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

She has more executive experience than the other 3 candidates combined. She is pro life and a conservative which will shore up Sen McCains conservative support. As a female she can probably bring on board more of the dem faction that supported Hillary and thinks they got a raw deal from the party.


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

caglatz said:


> Her hobbies are HUNTING and FISHING and is a member of the NRA !! She knows a ton of stuff about energy and will be very active in the ANWAR / Alaska drilling situtaion.
> 
> Go MCCAIN & PALIN !!




Gotta love a woman who hunts and fishes and is a member of the NRA! That's HOT!


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Unbelievable choice! After hearing her speak, I can't wait to see her take on Biden. 

Game on!


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

For the first time in many a moon, I'm actually excited about this election. I think the conservative movement is still alive and well. 

Having our own Grandbaby with Downs, makes her selection very special. I'm now a "special interest" groupy. Wot a country!!

UB


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

backpasture said:


> Mayor of a town with 5000 people? Yes, it's 'executive experience', but at a pretty small scale. It's hard to paint her as 'experienced' based on anything other than her tenure as governor.


I live in a small town of 5K, soon to be 10K, we have a new mayor in her 3rd year after 3 terms on the city council. I told her long ago that I felt she had the moxie to be a successful candidate at a higher level, she's happy where she is shaping a city into something other than a bunch of houses & a tax base. Think livable community! 

Our mayor is more of an instinctive D, so we have had some long meetings discussing where the city should go. We have talked a lot about expectations, accountability & making employess grow by delegating more among other things. When we separate ideology's there is a lot of common ground, I think it surprises some of the other ilk that someone as instinctly conservative as I am can find common ground with them. That's the nice thing about a small city, you have more time to think about what should come next, but even here you see council members fold under the pressure of the ever demanding special interests. 

Somehow, McCain-Palin is much more interesting to me than Obama-Leaky Joe. You have a nice day!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking last night that if McCain picked Colin Powell or Condi Rice, The Presidency would be in the bag.

I think this pick might be even BETTER!!!!

It's really not about the candidates. It's their ADVISORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Some facts y'all:

She has NO foreign policy experience. None. Zip. Zero. Does she even have a passport? She's supposed to stare down Pakistan?

Her political experience boils down to being two year City Councilwoman, two years Mayor (town of 5000), two years Governor. This person is qualified to be President of the United States, should something happen to John McCain? How?

Her education consists of a B.A. in Journalism. Well, that goes well with the Rhodes Scholars we've had in office before. 

She is not just anti-abortion, she is anti-birth control. (Yeah, I know, a weird contradiction.... no wonder she has five kids.)

She is under investigtion for an ethics violations after ordering the termination of her soon-to-be ex-brother-in-law because he wanted shared custody of his children. When his supervisor refused to fire him, she had the supervisor fired too.

If McCain thinks that this will sway the vote of _anyone_ who was supporting HRC, he's delusional. Palin is already being referred to in the blogosphere as a traitor to her gender. 

You boys can think what you want to, but you're thinking with your little heads. 










I'm off to Monroe, LA to play dog games, so you'll have to enjoy the rest of the thread without me. 

The whole presidential race is still a joke, regards.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

She has as much foreign policy experience as the Dem candidate for POTUS.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Larkin said:


> Some facts y'all:
> 
> She has NO foreign policy experience. None. Zip. Zero. Does she even have a passport? She's supposed to stare down Pakistan?
> 
> ...


I hope you do realize that is as photoshopped as they come and it isn't even a good job of it. I don't even realize what your point is by posting that.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Larkin said:


> Some facts y'all:
> 
> She has NO foreign policy experience. None. Zip. Zero. Does she even have a passport? She's supposed to stare down Pakistan?
> 
> Sounds like Clinton's experience when he was elected.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Fire Angel said:


> I don't even realize what your point is by posting that.


What do you expect from a person who calls the Cotton Land Cluster Dog show dog games LMAO


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

U go Mccain. Make us proud brother!!!



Great choice from everything I've heard.




Richard


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

OK now that we have shown that we can search google for a poorly done photo shop


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Henry V said:


> OK, A simple question. How does she get any more votes as a VP choice than Romney or any of the others?
> McCain already had the NRA types doesn't he?
> He has the one issue hunting and fishing types that represent less than 10% of the population doesn't he?
> He already has conservative women doesn't he?
> ...


I think it will get conservatives that haven't been real excited up and out to vote(can you say soccer moms) It lights afire under everyone. IT will pull some women from HRC but I don't know if it will be enough to make a huge difference(although I could be wrong when you hear how unhappy they were about how she was treated in the primary and that she wasn't picked as the Dim VP choice)

The fact that people keep bringing up her experience blows my mind. It's kind of like 30+ year senator Biden saying something about McCain being around all those years and not doing anything about the gas prices.
80% approval rating in her 2nd year as a governor is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Great Choice!!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Larkin said:


> She has NO foreign policy experience. None. Zip. Zero. Does she even have a passport? She's supposed to stare down Pakistan?


You post that as if you believe someone has presently, over several administrations, been doing something approaching credible.



?? said:


> Her political experience boils down to being two year City Councilwoman, two years Mayor (town of 5000), two years Governor. This person is qualified to be President of the United States, should something happen to John McCain? How?


I believe that to be terms - whatever length they are - the support structure will be in place should something happen so she would only have to nurture same. Somehow, I don't see her as an appeaser should that time come. 



?? said:


> Her education consists of a B.A. in Journalism. Well, that goes well with the Rhodes Scholars we've had in office before.


Isn't that what you do for a living - do you dislike yourself that much? Being a Rhodes Scholar is not what it used to be & certainly does not give one good judgment - Slick Willy, anyone?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

LArkin
Why do you care so much? It is very obvious that you are not a republican and do not support any of those values (other than pretending to be a hunter). Take a deep breath, unknot your panties and let it go. You just pull the lever for BHO and don’t worry about the other parties pick.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Larkin said:


> Some facts y'all:
> 
> She has NO foreign policy experience. None. Zip. Zero. Does she even have a passport? She's supposed to stare down Pakistan?
> 
> ...



You must be a women..... and must think that Sarah isnt a women. She cant possibly be a women....... she's a republican, she's pro-life, she's a member of the NRA, she's been in charge of the Alaska National Guard for the last to years, she's hot  and she's a conservative .

The bottom line is that Mccain made an unbelieveable choice today. And all the conservatives I know are so excited today. 

It appears that the Republicans out smarted the Lib's again. Bush has been making the Dem's look like donkey's for the last 7 1/2 years. And McCain out-smarted them again.....

This is the most interesting VP pick in a long time...... on either side of the isle.

Chad


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't understand McCain's choice for VP.

Both Texas and Michigan could go Democratic and Hutchinson or Romney could have helped secure one of those states.

McCain was already going to get the conservative vote as conservatives would have been out in mass voting against Obama.

Now, McCain has isolated the mild-of-the -roaders possibly driving them over to Obama's camp and her lack of experience leaves the Republicans wide open for attack.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

A lot of people (inlcuding AKBLACKDAWG) thought Sarah was not a good choice for governor...no experiece....
I am pretty sure that many people have been surprised at how Gov. Palin has done. She really has done a GOOD JOB....
She has an 80% approval rating...so apparently there are a FEW dems that like her....
Just because Hillary didn't make it on board doesn't mean you have to Bash AK's Governor for doing so....She is a breath of fresh air, and THAT is what our country needs....

Juli


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

If you Democrat kool-aid drinkers want to criticize Palin for her lack of experience be my guest. You'll lose that fight. Obama has no experience. Zilch, zero, nada. He's an empty-suit and (according to Bill Clinton) a local Chicago thug. Gravitas, indeed.

Looks like the party of change this time around are the Republicans. Obama picks an old, tired, inside-the-beltway plagiarist in Biden and McCain picks an energetic, outside-the-beltway Governor who exudes integrity. 

Who represents change. Certainly not the democrats. Same as it ever was.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been reading the internet for the better part of the afternoon trying to learn about Gov Palin... but I must say that when I turned on the news and listened to her accept her nomination, I got warm fuzzies... Not sure if it means anything, but I was excited. Now we'll see what happens...

I like that she seems to be a normal, unscripted person. I like that her husband is a blue collar worker that continued/continues to work while she was in office. I like that they appear to be "real" people and that she apparently isn't afraid to stand up for what she feels is right against the powers that be. That initial impression was good for me. But I'm curious to see how it unfolds...

-K


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice choice!!! Warm fuzzy feelings? More experience than BHO.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see how she does in the debates with Biden. I hope she hands him his shorts!! I think this could be very good for us. What scares me though is that it could be just as bad though if she falls on her face.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Watrdawg said:


> I can't wait to see how she does in the debates with Biden. I hope she hands him his shorts!! I think this could be very good for us. What scares me though is that it could be just as bad though if she falls on her face.


Debates are so scripted anymore there is never a question they dont expect ahead of time. She may not do fantastic and blow him away but I doubt she would do so bad that it makes a big impact.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Debates are so scripted anymore there is never a question they dont expect ahead of time. She may not do fantastic and blow him away but I doubt she would do so bad that it makes a big impact.


 
Maybe you don't remember the "You are no Jack Kennedy" debate?

It could go either way.

At least she wears a flag on her lapel regards

Bubba


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been switching back and forth between right wing and left wing cable news for the last hour or so and listening to all the chatter from the talking heads and the "strategists" on both sides. I have never heard so much panic in the voices of the Dems before. It is hilarious to hear them try to deal with this! Some try the experience thing and that obviously doesn't work, some try the "mayor of a town of only 6000 people" thing and then realize that they are offending small town folks, and then they just stammer and get more shrill and then go to the "George W Bush is the devil" or the "John McCain is George Bush" plays from the playbook. I'm sure they will have some kind of unified plan by tomorrow, but they sure are looking silly today. 
It's also sort of funny that I'm not hearing much about some speech that was given last night. Whoever it was on McCain's staff that came up with this thing is absolutely brilliant! It's going to be very interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Bubba,

Just saw your sig line.

Greatness.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> This does a couple of things, she has executive experience leading a state, the only one on either ticket to serve in an executive capacity. As a female she ought to help convince a lot of Hillary supporters and there are some already committed to vote GOP. Perhaps she can also convince the new Pres to drill in ANWAR and help get the legislation thru the Senate.


Yea, a lot of experience leading a State -- 2 years into being a first term Govenor but on the up side she was a Mayor of a city with 5,000 people.

Should 85 year old McCain not make it through his first term (if elected) I am sure she would have plenty of experience to run a country.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

....and her favorite meal: "Moose stew after a day of snowmobiling."


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

sky_view said:


> She has an 80% approval rating...so apparently there are a FEW dems that like her....
> Juli


How many politicians does anyone know of with an 80% approval rating?

Her interview with Maria Bartiromo today was impressive!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Roger, the GOP at least had the sense ot put the candidate with the least experience on the bottom of the ticket. The dems put the rookie at the top. 

Gov Palin will really PO a lot of people and groups that I dislike, ALF, PETA HSUS, The Brady Bunch, and vegans to name a few. Anyone that POs them is OK by me.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Roger Perry said:


> Yea, a lot of experience leading a State -- 2 years into being a first term Govenor but on the up side she was a Mayor of a city with 5,000 people.
> 
> Should 85 year old McCain not make it through his first term (if elected) I am sure she would have plenty of experience to run a country.


There's no reason to exaggerate. McCain is only 72 and, based on actuarial tables, has an expected lifespan of slightly over 10 years. Assuming he's never had any particular physical traumas, or problems such as melanoma, he probably has at least a 50% chance of living through two terms in office if elected, and should remain mentally and physically competent for most of that time. Also, if he should die in office, she would have had her experience as VP and the benefit of a sitting cabinet to help her take over.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> Yea, a lot of experience leading a State -- 2 years into being a first term Govenor but on the up side she was a Mayor of a city with 5,000 people.


That's 2 more years of executive experience than any other candidate. And she's done it well enough to gain a 90% approval rating from her consituents.


Roger Perry said:


> Should *85 year old* McCain not make it through his first term (if elected) I am sure she would have plenty of experience to run a country.


It's 72 today, and it would be a good idea to actually assess her as a candidate. But then that would mean the facts actually matter.

Evan


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Evan said:


> That's 2 more years of executive experience than any other candidate. And she's done it well enough to gain a 90% approval rating from her consituents.It's 72 today, and it would be a good idea to actually assess her as a candidate. But then that would mean the facts actually matter.
> 
> Evan


pot...meet kettle. or should we only focus on the facts when talking about GOP candidates?
________
Vaporizer affiliate program


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.
________
Wendie 99


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

That was her and her husbands choice. I think that she is a hero for not terminating the pregnancy, and for committing to what will be a life long job of caring for a disabled child. I don't know if I would have had the moral courage to follow in thier footsteps if this had been the hand my wife and I were delt.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


Wow....didn't take long for that crass view point to rear it's ugly head. Maybe you 'libs' can start regulating age limitations on child birth.....(starting at age 9 with no parental input, no doubt)


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

This was headline news his morning 'down under' - must be great for the outdoor sports lovers. No doubt we will hear more about her here over the next few weeks. We are told the race is neck and neck at the moment?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Most of us have heard about the murder of 6 million Jews during the Thrid Reich. What many do not know is that Hitler and his minions set up search and destroy missions in various hospitals looking for those they described as" lives unworthy of living", ie the developmentally delayed and the severly mentally ill. Scores of such persons were eliminated with fatal injections before the program was stopped. I hope that we Americans never become so crass nor so embued with a 'God' complex that we start anything similar.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Join Date: Aug 2004
Location: Transchoptankia, DEMOCRATIC Peoples Republic of Maryland
Posts: 1,313 Roger, the GOP at least had the sense ot put the candidate with the least experience on the bottom of the ticket. The dems put the rookie at the top. 

Gov Palin will really PO a lot of people and groups that I dislike, ALF, PETA HSUS, The Brady Bunch, and vegans to name a few. Anyone that POs them is OK by me.
__________________
Bob Gutermuth
Canvasback Chesapeakes
http://cbchesapeakes.homestead.com/upd.html
VOTE McCAIN 08 
At least Obama has someone with a lot of foreign relations experience he can ask advice from. Other than being from a state that borders Russia, what advice could Gov Palin give McCain if she were asked?

.
Quote:
Originally Posted by Roger Perry 
Yea, a lot of experience leading a State -- 2 years into being a first term Govenor but on the up side she was a Mayor of a city with 5,000 people.

Should 85 year old McCain not make it through his first term (if elected) I am sure she would have plenty of experience to run a country.
There's no reason to exaggerate. McCain is only 72 and, based on actuarial tables, has an expected lifespan of slightly over 10 years. Assuming he's never had any particular physical traumas, or problems such as melanoma, he probably has at least a 50% chance of living through two terms in office if elected, and should remain mentally and physically competent for most of that time. Also, if he should die in office, she would have had her experience as VP and the benefit of a sitting cabinet to help her take over.
__________________
Jeff Goodwin
http://jeffgoodwin.com 



Jeff,, McCain said he would only run 1 term as President (if elected)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Roger Perry 
Yea, a lot of experience leading a State -- 2 years into being a first term Govenor but on the up side she was a Mayor of a city with 5,000 people.
That's 2 more years of executive experience than any other candidate. And she's done it well enough to gain a 90% approval rating from her consituents. 
Quote:
Originally Posted by Roger Perry 
Should 85 year old McCain not make it through his first term (if elected) I am sure she would have plenty of experience to run a country.
It's 72 today, and it would be a good idea to actually assess her as a candidate. But then that would mean the facts actually matter.

Evan

Even, actually it has only been a year and a half in office and given her 90% approval rating just means she has not been in office long enough to screw up.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The current Gov of the Peoples Democratic Republic of Md has been in office not quite 2 yrs. His approval rating in a heavily democrat state is about 40%


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> The current Gov of the Peoples Democratic Republic of Md has been in office not quite 2 yrs. His approval rating in a heavily democrat state is about 40%


Yea, but Baltimore has a larger population than the State of Alaska.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


:shock::shock::shock:

Your kidding right???


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

*ALASKAN'S ARE PROUD OF PALIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Today while it was being broadcast on the radio, I saw people slamming on brakes, pulling over, honking horns, and shouting out windows the awesome news. AKBLACKDAWG isn't the only representation of Alaska.

I have no political affiliation, am quite liberal in some ways, and conservative in others. I am pro-choice, and am proud of her and every other woman who chooses to rise to the challenge of raising any child in todays world. 

Now I am gonna go get ready for opening day....


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


Politics aside, this comment takes 1st place for moronic post of the week(and theres some tough competition)


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

My hot Boss is going to be the next VP. She has my vote!


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


Sadly, you were successful in what you didn't want to do. That is some pretty thin ice you are stepping out on. Stick to the issues and leave her kids out of it.

Kind Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

dback said:


> Wow....didn't take long for that crass view point to rear it's ugly head. Maybe you 'libs' can start regulating age limitations on child birth.....(starting at age 9 with no parental input, no doubt)


Be fair now...he was second. Your Right-wing brother was first.

Fair And Balanced Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

achiro said:


> Politics aside, this comment takes 1st place for moronic post of the week(and theres some tough competition)


No even close...you need to read Bad Bull Gators...he was thoughtless AND crass...it was twofer.

Calling It As I See It Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


I am incredibly offended by your remark. 
I am a single woman who has not married or started my family yet, but I would very much like to. I'm not 20 anymore. 

Your comment was uncalled for, tasteless, and shocking.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> You must be a women..... and must think that Sarah isnt a women. She cant possibly be a women....... she's a republican, she's pro-life, she's a member of the NRA, she's been in charge of the Alaska National Guard for the last to years, *she's hot  and she's a conservative* .
> 
> The bottom line is that Mccain made an unbelieveable choice today. And all the conservatives I know are so excited today.
> 
> ...


ALL truly hot women are conservatives.

Wonder Woman was a conservative regards,


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

achiro said:


> I think it will get conservatives that haven't been real excited up and out to vote(can you say soccer moms) It lights afire under everyone. *IT will pull some women from HRC but I don't know if it will be enough to make a huge difference*(although I could be wrong when you hear how unhappy they were about how she was treated in the primary and that she wasn't picked as the Dim VP choice)
> 
> The fact that people keep bringing up her experience blows my mind. It's kind of like 30+ year senator Biden saying something about McCain being around all those years and not doing anything about the gas prices.
> 80% approval rating in her 2nd year as a governor is pretty good.


I spent 5 minutes wondering why it would pull women from the Hunting Retriever Club 

DOOOH!


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Back to Sarah......When we lived in Alaska and she and her husband ran an aftermarket part shop for snowmachines in Wasilla. We went in to buy some parts and moments after talking to her, she asked if we were from Minnesota. She new the accent. Then, from selling us snowmachine parts (snowmobile in Midwest speak) there, to Mayor of Wasilla, to Governor, and now.....Wow, I still have the sled that she sold me a replacement mirror and ski skins for. I guess I should pull the ski skins off and sell them on Ebay. Heck, I'll gladly sell the 96 Indy Trail Touring with 368 miles on it to anyone looking. Especially a Repulican looking for a sled. This sled had a brush with fame in Alaska and She IS a very nice Lady and I wish her and her family the best!!!


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

if we are really lucky , plane loads of liberal journalists will get lost in the Alaskan Wilderness trying to get a story on the next VP .
Semper Fi


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Joe S. said:


> Be fair now...he was second. Your Right-wing brother was first.
> 
> Fair And Balanced Regards,
> 
> Joe S.


No Joe...I stand by my comment. BBG was plainly cracking a joke while precisionlab plainly was not. After all....it was Jimmy's parents that should have terminated the pregnancy, not Amy's ;-)

A little more laid back Regards,


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

dback said:


> No Joe...I stand by my comment. BBG was plainly cracking a joke while precisionlab plainly was not. After all....it was Jimmy's parents that should have terminated the pregnancy, not Amy's ;-)
> 
> A little more laid back Regards,


...and here's the thing, none of it was funny.

A Bit Of A Tender Spot For Many Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Larkin said:


> She has NO foreign policy experience. None. Zip. Zero. Does she even have a passport? She's supposed to stare down Pakistan?


She has as much as Obama....well unless you count Germany. 
Obama has made the dumbest foreign policy comments time and again. 
McCain on the other hand has more foreign policy experience than the entire democratic ticket combined. 



Larkin said:


> Her political experience boils down to being two year City Councilwoman, two years Mayor (town of 5000), two years Governor. This person is qualified to be President of the United States, should something happen to John McCain? How?


Ohhhh I can't wait for the dems to start really debating this issue with McCain and Palin because she is more experienced than Obama himself. At least the Repubs have put the underclassman at the *bottom* of their ticket. 

Obama has never governed anything, has a short history in the senate, a record of voting "present" more often than anyone rather than standing up for an issue, and his own party has been screaming about his inexperience from the get-go. President Clinton (among others)has been screaming about his inexperience for months and was quoted later as saying the primary race actually prepared Obama for the Presidency. By that rationale Palin should be as ready as Obama after running this race and more prepared as soon as she serves a week as VP. 



Larkin said:


> Her education consists of a B.A. in Journalism. Well, that goes well with the Rhodes Scholars we've had in office before.


So she is a regular person from a blue collar family with a regular (non-Harvard) education. She is what the Obamas pretended to be in the DNC. She has no terrorist ties, she isn't in bed with felons, and she became involved in her community to enact real change.

I am very excited about this ticket!


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Leddyman said:


> I spent 5 minutes wondering why it would pull women from the Hunting Retriever Club
> 
> DOOOH!


That is flipping hilarious!! 

I did see footage of her in a tight t-shirt firing a rifle. I think you would have really liked that.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Page,
Again you amaze me.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


I figured liberals like yourself would be more prochoice? Amazing the hypocrisy!


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

tpaschal30 said:


> I figured liberals like yourself would be more prochoice? Amazing the hypocrisy!


Liberals are also incredibly outspoken about comments which are perceived racist until one of their own calls Obama "...the first mainstream African-American who is *articulate* and *bright *and *clean* and a *nice-looking guy,*" ...Oh yeah, and he's their VP pick!!??!! He's calling every African-American who came before Barack unable to speak, dumb, dirty, and ugly. (just using the opposite of the words HE chose.)

If a Republican would have made those comments he/she would have been run out of Washington and then would have been burned at the stake. 

I'm just sayin.....the double standard is shocking.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Hookset said:


> Page,
> Again you amaze me.


Was it my insightful comments on politics or the tight t-shirt/gun combo that did it for you?


----------



## Wild Sky (Jan 7, 2008)

Shes on CNBC now


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I like that she seems to be a normal, unscripted person. I like that her husband is a blue collar worker that continued/continues to work while she was in office. I like that they appear to be "real" people and that she apparently isn't afraid to stand up for what she feels is right against the powers that be.


FINALLY! Someone who gets it.

Sarah Palin is one of us! She is a hockey mom, blue collar, her husband is a union member who is a registered Independent. She started out in the local PTA, then the school council, then city council, them mayor, then governor. She has sixteen years of elected experience. She decided to take on government as a reformer, ousting an incumbent Governor 80-20. First she reformed the Republican party in Alaska, then she took on the state government. When offered a state jet, she refused it. She refuses the perks of her office. She is not rich. She does not use her office to amass wealth. She is an idealist.

She grew up hunting moose with her Dad. Her favorite food is moose stew. She is a life member of the NRA. Her husband was a commercial fisherman. Now he works the oil fields of northern Alaska.

She has five kids, and is pro-life. She and her husband were told her fifth child would be born with Down's Syndrome (mentally handicapped). Staying true to her ideals, she passed on the abortion and gave birth. 

Her son joined the Army, and ships out for Iraq on September 11th.

Does she have foreign affairs experience? No. None. The same amount as Senator Obama. But like Dick Morris said, "there is a difference between running for teacher and running for student." McCain is the teacher, Palin is the student. The experience is at the top of the ticket, where it is suppose to be.

She is one of us. I predict the more you get to know her, the more you are going to like her. Even if you don't vote for her.

And one last point. NO MATTER WHO WINS IN NOVEMBER -- the U.S. will make history. We will have an African-American or a woman in the White House. And THAT is a GREAT thing!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> FINALLY! Someone who gets it.
> 
> Sarah Palin is one of us! She is a hockey mom, blue collar, her husband is a union member who is a registered Independent. She started out in the local PTA, then the school council, then city council, them mayor, then governor. She has sixteen years of elected experience. She decided to take on government as a reformer, ousting an incumbent Governor 80-20. First she reformed the Republican party in Alaska, then she took on the state government. When offered a state jet, she refused it. She refuses the perks of her office. She is not rich. She does not use her office to amass wealth. She is an idealist.
> 
> ...


Standing alone....Does all that you say about her qualify her to be first in line to be President of the most powerfull country in the world
And just so there is no misunderstanding will you expand on your last sentence giving your rational.

john

john


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

DSO said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Your kidding right???


No, he's not kidding. Only blindly arrogant.

Evan


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Governor Palin is more qualified to be VP based on her experience, than the candidate at the top of the Dem ticket is qualified to be POTUS. The rookie is supposed to be the back-up, the dems got it backwards.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Standing alone....Does all that you say about her qualify her to be first in line to be President of the most powerfull country in the world.


She is qualified for VPOTUS. Like Bob said above, she is the "rookie." After experience as VP, she will be qualified for POTUS.



> _And just so there is no misunderstanding will you expand on your last sentence giving your rational._


There is a segment of society who believe this nation is racist and/or sexist. The election will prove enlightening to at least some of them. And enlightenment is a good thing.

I might add that this is also true of parts of the world too. They see our black athletes, and our white male political leaders. It was reported when Obama accepted the nomination of the Democrats, Sarkozy said as a challenge to his fellow citizens it couldn't happen in today's France.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.



Did you ever say something and wished you did not say it out loud.

PL you must be one heck of a dog trainer that you can piss off 80-90 of your potential customers with some of your comments. I also own my own business but it been a while since pooped in my own pool so to speak. The dog games are political as well. 

Kinda reminds me of my first day on the job and when asked if I new someone I responded with "I wouldnt pee on his head if it was on fire" turned out to be his brother. Oh well I was lookin for a job when I got that one......


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Palin fires an M-16.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Palin's parents get news while Caribou hunting.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> She is qualified for VPOTUS. Like Bob said above, she is the "rookie." After experience as VP, she will be qualified for POTUS.
> 
> 
> There is a segment of society who believe this nation is racist and/or sexist. The election will prove enlightening to at least some of them. And enlightenment is a good thing.
> ...


If they are the *best* they should not be held down because of race or gender ,if they are not........  But what you seem to be advocating sounds like affirmative action which has no place in our quest for someone to best lead out country

john


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

tpaschal30 said:


> I figured liberals like yourself would be more prochoice? Amazing the hypocrisy!


what does your quote and mine have in common? i'm not following you?
________
Fix ps3


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Joe S. said:


> ...and here's the thing, none of it was funny.
> 
> A Bit Of A Tender Spot For Many Regards,
> 
> Joe S.



.....here's the thing....Scientists have demonstrated that laughter leads to longer and healthier lives. Apparently, yours stands to be somewhat shortened. I, on the other hand, have even found the criticism by others of your avatar from time to time to be somewhat amusing. I notice that the avatar (which I approve of) stands, which begs the question...shouldn't it read 'bit of a tender spot for some'?

Looking forward to a long life Regards


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

dback said:


> Wow....didn't take long for that crass view point to rear it's ugly head. Maybe you 'libs' can start regulating age limitations on child birth.....(starting at age 9 with no parental input, no doubt)


all i'm saying is that _you cons._ make her out to be a hero for keeping a down syndrome child like she did something heroic. it was her choice to procreate with increased odds and she got a down syndrome baby.

as a democrat, i don't support abortion, but the right to choose. sort of like you repugs want to have so much freedom to choose things, but only within your moral paradigm.
________
F01


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

john fallon said:


> If they are the *best* they should not be held down because of race or gender ,if they are not........  But what you seem to be advocating sounds like affirmative action which has no place in our quest for someone to best lead out country


Way off. Afirmative Action says people should be advanced because of their race or gender. These candidates are already there regardless.

I do not think any of the candidates for the top two offices are the best choices. There are many more qualified candidates, most didn't even run. But campaigning for office is a gamble, and these four are the choices we are given.

And because of the way the cards have been dealt, we will make history in a great way.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Evan said:


> No, he's not kidding. Only blindly arrogant.
> 
> Evan


sounds familiar. "hey everyone buy some of my training items. i'm the best!!! look at me, look at me"

and, no, i wasn't kidding. i'm not a conservative so i don't get a warm fuzzy feeling about palin...dont' really care who runs with mccain. mccain is still mccain and he still sucks. you vote for the POTUS not the VP. 

so, in contrast to those who do feel fuzzy over palin keeping her child even with down syndrome, i questioned why that is so heroic? she took a risk. she got a down syndrome baby. she loves it and is a better person for it. what is so heroic?

the fact that i say it isn't seems to rub some of the fuzz off, but just sayin.
________
AVANDIA CLASS ACTION LAWSUITS


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Steve Amrein said:


> Did you ever say something and wished you did not say it out loud.
> 
> PL you must be one heck of a dog trainer that you can piss off 80-90 of your potential customers with some of your comments. I also own my own business but it been a while since pooped in my own pool so to speak. The dog games are political as well.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of my first day on the job and when asked if I new someone I responded with "I wouldnt pee on his head if it was on fire" turned out to be his brother. Oh well I was lookin for a job when I got that one......



i dont' regret it. i know that 99% of y'all are repubs and i'm not. not a biggie. i'm not the best dog trainer, either. just doing what i like in my spare time. most people on here either train their own dogs or pay a waaaay better trainer than me, so it's no biggie.
________
SOUTH AMERICAN RECIPES


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I see Gov Palin as a hero. She and her husband made a very difficult choice and did the morally correct thing. How many politicians in todays world can be relied on to do the right thing, especially when it is a decision that will impact their life for years to come. The previous occupant of the White House didn't even have the moral courage to honor his marriage vows. Once upon a time we had Presidents we could hold up as examples to our kids George Washington who never told a lie and Honest Abe Lincoln for example. Perhaps in Mrs Palin we have another politician who we can hold up as a shining example for the next generation.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I see Gov Palin as a hero. She and her husband made a very difficult choice and did the morally correct thing. How many politicians in todays world can be relied on to do the right thing, especially when it is a decision that will impact their life for years to come. The previous occupant of the White House didn't even have the moral courage to honor his marriage vows. Once upon a time we had Presidents we could hold up as examples to our kids George Washington who never told a lie and Honest Abe Lincoln for example. Perhaps in Mrs Palin we have another politician who we can hold up as a shining example for the next generation.


perhaps. i guess i can see how you see her as a hero. however, she is running with an adulterer, who would be her superior, so it kind of muffles it.

while i support that moral decisions should not be regulated by the govt (republican ideal preached by democrats) i can't see ever aborting a child, even if it had a disability. she did what was right. good for her. she SHOULD since she took the risk. i guess that is my point. not taking away from what she did, but not willing to pat her on the back for getting what she got after having taken the risk.

i know, i know...i'm ignorant.
________
Paxil Death


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

I find it interesting that a criteria for president or VP is that you would want to have beer with them. Is that how we should pick all folks that provide or lead government agencies? I think good old Brownie probably fit this criteria too. Is this the criteria we should use for CEO's of the companies we invest in too?

It is also interesting that some are perfectly comfortable with on the job training for the VP rather than someone who actually was a candidate themselves.

Check out this politico blog http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensm...is_it_exactly_that_the_VP_does_every_day.html
.... 15 Utube videos of the VP linked there. She does handle herself well and her policies are clear. The firing of a cabinet member does not seem too clear, though.

I won't comment on anyones choices regarding the age at which they choose to have children nor should the government but you all may be interested in this march of dimes link for information on Downs Syndrome including the risks that increase substantially with age.http://www.marchofdimes.com/professionals/14332_1214.asp


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

If they are there *in spite* of there race or gender I applaud it. 

But if one positivly factors the non white or female candidates sex or race in their decision as to who they will cast their vote for then it is affirmative action, which is simply a politically correct way of saying reverse discrimination.

john


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I see her as a hero because I have walked a road similar to the one she is taking with her special needs child. Thirty years ago my wife and I had a son with a major congenital heart defect, tetraology of Fallot. Three weeks and a lot of surgeries later we lost him when the full correction surgery failed. As a result of studies being done about the problem I began to research my roots(I'm adopted) to see if there was any family history of the problem my son was born with. When I met my birth mother I found that I had a half sister who was born with major developmental problems. My mom could not say whether Kim had Downs or PKU or just what the problem was. I never got to meet my half sister, she got out of the group home where she was living and was struck and killed by a car. Just a few years ago, my older daugher and her husband had a daughter with major health problems. I am very greatful that her problems can be and are being corrected by surgery and that she has no developmental problems. I know how difficult having a child with any major health problems can be, which is why I respect Mrs Palin and her husband's courage in doing the right thing in a day when there is a very easily obtainable alternative.

BTW I would put the bit about adultery on the shelf. After Clintons affairs no dem should even bring this issue up. Besides Mrs Palin ws not party to any indescretions that the Capt McCain was allegedly involved in.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

precisionlabradors said:


> sounds familiar. "hey everyone buy some of my training items. i'm the best!!! look at me, look at me"
> 
> and, no, i wasn't kidding. *i'm not a conservative so i don't get a warm fuzzy feeling about palin...dont' really care who runs with mccain. mccain is still mccain and he still sucks. you vote for the POTUS not the VP. *
> so, in contrast to those who do feel fuzzy over palin keeping her child even with down syndrome, i questioned why that is so heroic? she took a risk. she got a down syndrome baby. she loves it and is a better person for it. what is so heroic?
> ...





Henry V said:


> I find it interesting that a criteria for president or VP is that you would want to have beer with them. Is that how we should pick all folks that provide or lead government agencies? I think good old Brownie probably fit this criteria too. Is this the criteria we should use for CEO's of the companies we invest in too?
> 
> *It is also interesting that some are perfectly comfortable with on the job training for the VP rather than someone who actually was a candidate themselves.*
> Check out this politico blog http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensm...is_it_exactly_that_the_VP_does_every_day.html
> ...


My response to the first quoted "red, bold face type" is...if you and all the other demo's (funny, "demo" as in disassemblement, deconstruction, breaking up, tearing apart etc.etc.) are not concerned with Palin's nomination to the seat of VP why do you fight it so much, why do you (and not just you but all the you(s) out there) pay it any mind? You clearly stated "I dont care who runs with McCain, its still McCain" but obviously you do care....care to tell why?

My response to the second quoted "red, bold face type" is...and I hate to repeat the message, but why is it ok, as you put it. To be perfectly comfortable with on the job training for the PRESIDENCY of our nation? I dont think any Republican is fooled about who is gonna lead the way, we know it isnt gonna be the Jounior, Sophmore, or the VP. She is the assistant if you will, but i do not believe the democrat's have accepted the fact that the role is reversed on their ticket. They are in denial. That a tough place to be.

thrilled, tickeled pink, excited regards,

NCA

ohhh yea, conservatives dont wear PINK...lol;-);-)


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> NCA
> ohhh yea, conservatives dont wear PINK...lol;-);-)


<- Conservatives do wear pink her name is Sarah to! 
Go Gov. Palin high stick that smug lib smile off Ol' Joe B's face!
Peake
________
Granny Fat


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> My response to the first quoted "red, bold face type" is...if you and all the other demo's (funny, "demo" as in disassemblement, deconstruction, breaking up, tearing apart etc.etc.) are not concerned with Palin's nomination to the seat of VP why do you fight it so much, why do you (and not just you but all the you(s) out there) pay it any mind? You clearly stated "I dont care who runs with McCain, its still McCain" but obviously you do care....care to tell why?
> 
> My response to the second quoted "red, bold face type" is...and I hate to repeat the message, but why is it ok, as you put it. To be perfectly comfortable with on the job training for the PRESIDENCY of our nation? I dont think any Republican is fooled about who is gonna lead the way, we know it isnt gonna be the Jounior, Sophmore, or the VP. She is the assistant if you will, but i do not believe the democrat's have accepted the fact that the role is reversed on their ticket. They are in denial. That a tough place to be.
> 
> ...


i don't really care. i have said nothing about caring. i was merely questioning (pissing off cons) why she is revered as a hero after one of the first posts of this thread discussed her heroic choice to not abort a down syndrome child. for repubs, that should be just another day at the office.
________
Simca aronde


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> BTW I would put the bit about adultery on the shelf. After Clintons affairs no dem should even bring this issue up. Besides Mrs Palin ws not party to any indescretions that the Capt McCain was allegedly involved in.


I only stated it because in your prior post you discussed having a person in the whitehouse that has morals and ethics would be nice. You talked referred to the prior president and his affair. I was just reminding you about the Maverik and his toro-esqe past.
________
40DDKINKY


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> My response to the second quoted "red, bold face type" is...and I hate to repeat the message, but why is it ok, as you put it. To be perfectly comfortable with on the job training for the PRESIDENCY of our nation? I dont think any Republican is fooled about who is gonna lead the way, we know it isnt gonna be the Jounior, Sophmore, or the VP. She is the assistant if you will, but i do not believe the democrat's have accepted the fact that the role is reversed on their ticket. They are in denial. That a tough place to be.
> 
> thrilled, tickeled pink, excited regards,
> 
> NCA


Let's see. The presidential candidates of both parties just went through a long tough campaign to present their case to voters for why they should be president. The people have decided that they are both worthy for consideration for the office of president. I respect the voters collective decisions. Now, it really gets down to do their good policies outweigh the bad from your perspective and do you think they can do the job? 

I too am glad to see her on the ticket with McCain. Choosing a VP is a candidates first big decision. I am also just fine with the democratic ticket.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

precisionlabradors said:


> i don't really care. * i have said nothing about caring.* i was merely questioning (pissing off cons) why she is revered as a hero after one of the first posts of this thread discussed her heroic choice to not abort a down syndrome child. for repubs, that should be just another day at the office.



I guess (but I could be wrong) you dont know to much about psychology, there is this little theroy floating around the world of shrinks, that say, when one makes a comment or takes action about someone else or something else they really are not making that statement or taking that action against the other person, rather they are talking about themselves or acting out against themselves....

How does this apply, you ask?

In the fact that you say you dont care and the mannor in how you say it, "big and bold" ie.."I dont get the warm and fuzzy, I dont care who McCain picks, McCain is McCain and he still sucks" tells us all you DO care, or you wouldnt have said that.

As the child drools and stares, he tells his mother "No, I dont want that cookie" psychology regards,

NCA


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> i don't really care. i have said nothing about caring. i was merely questioning (pissing off cons) why she is revered as a hero after one of the first posts of this thread discussed her heroic choice to not abort a down syndrome child. for repubs, that should be just another day at the office.


The worst part of all this stuff you have posted is that you are so clueless that your don't even realize how offensive you are. OF course when you don't have a clue about the policies I guess all you've got is personal attacks and insults.

If I hear one more moron bring up experience I am going to flip(not really  ) If you are an Obama supporter just STFU and deal with the fact that by any measurement of experience, she's got more than your guy. It's just rediculous. I personally don't think any job would ever prepare you to be POTUS, I feel like you've either got leadership qualities or you don't this continued arguement though, is just silly.

What I have seen today from many dims is just appalling. Sexism is alive and well and apparently more prevelant in the party that is suppose to be all about equality. Its sad to see the people say stuff and not even realize the offensive and sexist nature of said comments. It tells me they are confused and scrambling. They will get on talking points soon enough and we'll see what happens but today has been an eye opener.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> not by any means at all am I taking a shot at you, but I give her that much more credit for doing this. She could have taken the easy route, and aborted or give the child up, because it would be harder. It shows a level of confidence in herself to me, it says "throw your best curveball at me life, I am ready for it!"
> 
> standing tuff and tall regards
> 
> NCA


could this be the post your clawing at...pg 2 post #15.....and i stand by it!!!!!

NCA


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


You're a Karl Rove wet dream: a flaming liberal from a blood-red state whose vote will not mean a thing yet doing his darndest to pizz off every fence sitter he can find. 

Check out how attitudes like yours are playing with some of the Hillary sycophants: http://www.hillaryclintonforum.net/discussion/showthread.php?t=26109

Again, thanks for all you're doing to see to it that McCain/Palin get elected. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

Hew, that link is absolutly priceless....you know I usually dont agree with the "show us a link" theme that people use...I feel that it shows a lack of origional thought, it isnt to hard to make yourself look smart and informed by pasting "blue" all over a post, and using others words to make your arguement. But that link says it all, more than most will admit to.

NCA


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> sounds familiar. "hey everyone buy some of my training items. i'm the best!!! look at me, look at me"
> 
> and, no, i wasn't kidding...


...(No, he's not kidding. Only blindly arrogant)...and mocroscopically tiny-minded.

Evan


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm staying away from the mud-slinging, but I urge anyone on the left side of the fence to look into the congressional voting record and then decide who represents their views best and vote for that party candidate. There are some in congress that actually vote with the majority of their constituents and express the views of the PEOPLE regardless of the party line vote. Unfortunately, it's not often enough. Right-wing voting regards.


----------



## dalecindy (Feb 26, 2008)

precisionlabradors said:


> all i'm saying is that _you cons._ make her out to be a hero for keeping a down syndrome child like she did something heroic. it was her choice to procreate with increased odds and she got a down syndrome baby.
> 
> as a democrat, i don't support abortion, but the right to choose. sort of like you repugs want to have so much freedom to choose things, but only within your moral paradigm.


 but only within your moral paradigm.[/QUOTE]

That would be God's, not mine or yours.

HRCH Missy SH


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Amrein said:


> PL you must be one heck of a dog trainer that you can piss off 80-90 of your potential customers with some of your comments. I also own my own business but it been a while since pooped in my own pool so to speak. The dog games are political as well.......


wouldn't the potential customers in question be more pissed off by the fact they just dropped cold hard cash on a "Professional Dog Trainor" whom according to his own web site has only 2 titled dogs. And the title in question is AKC JH.




precisionlabradors said:


> sounds familiar. "hey everyone buy some of my training items. i'm the best!!! look at me, look at me".


This is an odd little quote Nathan. on your web site you claim to study and implement Evans methods. You earn income from doing so, if anyone actually does pay you for laying hands on their dog. So if you are so opposed to Evans methods here and now why is it still on your website telling the world to hire you because you use them. Our word for the day boys and girls in hypocrite. Who can use it in a sentence?
Ken Bora


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

"You're a Karl Rove wet dream" 

I think I found my signature line!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Danny


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Nor_Cal_Angler said:


> yea, conservatives dont wear PINK...lol;-);-)


I sat in a meeting several months ago with 30something #2 of a major Department. Well educated, well read, well connected, clearly a conservative and we both had pink shirts and similar ties on with dark suits...looked nice...had a good laugh.

I Wear Pink Not Salmon Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Hew said:


> You're a Karl Rove wet dream: a flaming liberal from a blood-red state whose vote will not mean a thing yet doing his darndest to pizz off every fence sitter he can find.
> 
> Check out how attitudes like yours are playing with some of the Hillary sycophants: http://www.hillaryclintonforum.net/discussion/showthread.php?t=26109
> 
> Again, thanks for all you're doing to see to it that McCain/Palin get elected. Keep up the good work!


Come on Hew, don't beat around the bush...call the DMF an asshat and get it over with...;-)

Waiting For "THE WORD" Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

dback said:


> .....here's the thing....Scientists have demonstrated that laughter leads to longer and healthier lives. Apparently, yours stands to be somewhat shortened. I, on the other hand, have even found the criticism by others of your avatar from time to time to be somewhat amusing. I notice that the avatar (which I approve of) stands, which begs the question...shouldn't it read 'bit of a tender spot for some'?
> 
> Looking forward to a long life Regards


Dude, just change your name on the board from *dback* to *dhead *and get it over with.

Truth Be Told Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> i dont' regret it. i know that 99% of y'all are repubs and i'm not. not a biggie. i'm not the best dog trainer, either. just doing what i like in my spare time. most people on here either train their own dogs or pay a waaaay better trainer than me, so it's no biggie.


PL -

Please, get a dictionary and look up the definition of the word "helpful." Now, find it's antonym...do you recognize the picture?

The Key To Getting Out Of A Hole Is To Stop Digging Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Greg E (Jan 2, 2008)

precisionlabradors said:


> not trying to be rude, but should we revere Palin as a warrior for keeping her down syndrome baby? IMO she is a 40 something woman that took risk by getting pregnant beyond peak fertility and increased odds of a down syndrome baby and that is what she had.


That's the most insensitive sorriest thing I'vr ever seen posted. THANK YOU. Your are a true inspiration for everyone to get out and vote.

PS You might pull your head out of the sand and actually read some of Evans stuff. Why would you want to bash someone that makes a living playing with dogs. Ever notice how helpful he is?


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I see Gov Palin as a hero. She and her husband made a very difficult choice and did the morally correct thing. How many politicians in todays world can be relied on to do the right thing, especially when it is a decision that will impact their life for years to come. The previous occupant of the White House didn't even have the moral courage to honor his marriage vows. Once upon a time we had Presidents we could hold up as examples to our kids George Washington who never told a lie and Honest Abe Lincoln for example. Perhaps in Mrs Palin we have another politician who we can hold up as a shining example for the next generation.


I whole heartedly agree! 

I think it's ironic that Obama and Biden used great examples, in their speeches, of the personal responsibility and sacrifice of their parents and grandparents to promote their agenda for government reliance.

....Don


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant political strategy on McCain's part!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> "We knew through early testing he would face special challenges, and we feel privileged that God would entrust us with this gift and allow us unspeakable joy as he entered our lives," the Republican National Committee quoted her as saying. "We have faith that every baby is created for good purpose and has potential to make this world a better place. We are truly blessed."


Truly a class act-politics aside

Bubba


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Joe S. said:


> Dude, just change your name on the board from *dback* to *dhead *and get it over with.
> 
> Truth Be Told Regards,
> 
> Joe S.


Classy Joe....Try rereading our entire exchange. Find a dictionary and look up the word "honesty". Now, find the antonym....do YOU recognize the picture???

Truth be told Regards...or is that something you can handle


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve Hester said:


> Absolutely brilliant political strategy on McCain's part!!!!


You know, that's exactly what Limbaugh is saying too.

Please, explain to me how this pick gets McCain any more votes than someone like Huckabee who would also appeal to the conservative base.

Also, it will be interesting to watch the poles to see if substantial numbers of Hillary supporters jump over to this ticket because of this VP selection. I bet not many and please don't site a website that has McCain ads on it that claims to be a Hillary supporter group.

I totally get that it energizes the base as has been clearly demonstrated here, but you all were voting for McCain anyway.


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

I would finnd the upcoming debates much more interesting if Palin would debate Obama and McCain would debate Biden.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I bailed out on this thread early on page 2, knowing full well where the discussion would go. Only takes one or two "zealots" and we're off to the races....

....sure glad I came back, though....Hew and Joe S. are two of the brightest minds on this site, all boards included. Just glad to see some non-partisan intelligence displayed.......kudos, brudda-mens.....;-)

kg


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Henry V said:


> You know, that's exactly what Limbaugh is saying too.
> 
> Please, explain to me how this pick gets McCain any more votes than someone like Huckabee who would also appeal to the conservative base.
> 
> ...


1. I believe that there will be a lot of Hillary supporters that will jump ship and vote Republican. They still have lots of animosity for Obama, and she IS the only female on the ticket.
2. The nomination of Palin will energize the ultra-conservatives of the Republican Party, who prior to the nomination were not energized.
3. I believe, due to the nomination of Palin, she will actually pull some young voters over to the Republican side.
4. If Palin comes across to the voters as someone they would trust to be President, I believe it will help convince those that are afraid McCain is too old to run for President.
5. I think she can come across as a woman who can be tough when she needs to be, but still be feminine (something Hillary definitely lacks).
6. There are still LOTS of undecideds out there. I predict she will pull lots of undecideds over to the Republican side.

All of this is just my opinion, we'll see!!!


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Larkin posted


You boys can think what you want to, but you're thinking with your little heads. 



I'm off to Monroe, LA to play dog games, so you'll have to enjoy the rest of the thread without me. 

The whole presidential race is still a joke, regards.
__________________
"The great pleasure of a dog is that you may make a fool of yourself with him and not only will he not scold you, but he will make a fool of himself too." - Samuel Butler 


Larkin 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Larkin 
Find More Posts by Larkin 
Add Larkin to Your Buddy List 

Yesterday, 12:25 PM 

Im a little more in touch with the presidential race , than to as you say think with the little head .

Now you can go with the camel jokey if you want to , thats your american right . But im not voting for someone who screams HOPE and CHANGE and has NEVER fought for anything other than equal rights . And if he is elected you better HOPE you have some CHANGE after he taxes your azz to the poor house while he is living high on someone else's HOG . 

And i think you should say your off to monroe la . to a dog show , im at North Louisiana HRC hunt test and your not here.
Dog games are FT or HT or could be a REAL DUCK HUNT . Nothing wrong with showing just call it as it is .

Now that i have vented ,,,,,fire away :razz:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

And why hasn't Obama denounced that Ayers guy....the Weather Underground urban terrorist that openly HATES America? I guess breaking it off with Jeremiah Wright was the best we could hope for....

kg


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard Steve Forbes on television today. His comments were that the Obama tax plan would be the largest tax increase on businesses in the last 50 years. 
When my taxes go up which of my two employees do I let go to be on welfare?

If McCain is able to cut my taxes I can put more building structures into my farm and put more people to work.

Seems like the McCain plan would put more people to work and help the economy. It also seems that if Obama wants me to" care for my brother" that keeping my brother working is the best way.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

With the talk flyin hot n heavy about Gov Palin and what she has or has not done, can anyone tell me anything that Joe biden brings to the table save his foreign policy experience? He like his runningmate and the would be first lady are lawyers. What have either of them ever done in the private sector to create wealth? Practicing law seems to only enrich the lawyers.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> With the talk flyin hot n heavy about Gov Palin and what she has or has not done, can anyone tell me anything that Joe biden brings to the table...


Great sound bites!


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> With the talk flyin hot n heavy about Gov Palin and what she has or has not done, can anyone tell me anything that Joe biden brings to the table save his foreign policy experience? He like his runningmate and the would be first lady are lawyers. What have either of them ever done in the private sector to create wealth? Practicing law seems to only enrich the lawyers.


I agree, with 4 of the 5 major "news" reporting agencies being liberal..I see more of that party worring about what they can do to discreidt the experience of the opponant. Rather than show why their canidate IS quilified. Maybe that is the nature of the process, but the 1 agency that isnt liberal doesnt seem to waste time with saying things about how little experience the other side has, they seem to take the approach of "Let me show you why, this side is." 

kinda makes me wonder how worried is the democratic party????

NCA


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

K G said:


> I bailed out on this thread early on page 2, knowing full well where the discussion would go. Only takes one or two "zealots" and we're off to the races....
> 
> ....sure glad I came back, though....Hew and Joe S. are two of the brightest minds on this site, all boards included. Just glad to see some non-partisan intelligence displayed.......kudos, brudda-mens.....;-)
> 
> kg


I would love to sit and have some drinks with Joe S sometime because I like discussing politics in a intelligent and polite manor. Save the sound bites and name calling for the school yard and let the grown ups handle the politics.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Who has the more complete or “better” resume?

Senator Barrack Obama:
8 years (January 8, 1997 – November 4, 2004) Illinois state senate
3 years (assumed office January 4, 2005) United States senate
Executive experience - none

Governor Sarah Palin
4 years (1992 – 1996) Council Member, Wasilla, Alaska
6 years (1996 – 2002) Mayor of Wasilla, Alaska
2 years (2003 – 2004) Chairperson, Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission
2 years (Assumed office December 4, 2006) 11th Governor of Alaska
Executive experience (not including chairperson position) - 8 years


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Steve Amrein said:


> I would love to sit and have some drinks with Joe S sometime because I like discussing politics in a intelligent and polite manor. Save the sound bites and name calling for the school yard and let the grown ups handle the politics.


Couldn't agree with that more - in fact, I find KG & I could probably discuss politics as it seems to be one thing where we can agree. 

I know a lot of people who are ardent D's, when we have a discussion I tell them, "If I drive by you on the side of the road when you are disabled in any manner, please don't believe I am ignoring you. You believe the Government can be all things, I'm just giving you a chance to test your theory."


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Page said:


> I am incredibly offended by your remark.
> I am a single woman who has not married or started my family yet, but I would very much like to. I'm not 20 anymore.
> 
> Your comment was uncalled for, tasteless, and shocking.


I am sorry you were offended some times the truth is just that revealing .

IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

check171 said:


> I am sorry you were offended some times the truth is just that revealing .
> 
> IT IS WHAT IT IS


The problem is, there are some things you may "think" and there are some things you may "SAY"

I suggest some should THINK ABOUT WHAT THEY SAY....

I know I have opened mouth to insert foot regards,

NCA

ps...As my father would say..."I am sorry I cant see your point of view, but I just cant get my head that far up my A$$!!!!"


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

check171 said:


> I am sorry you were offended some times the truth is just that revealing .
> 
> IT IS WHAT IT IS


...and I thought the other guy was a jackass. Way to go! You took the cake. 

Your profile shows that you are 6 years older than me but that comment was incredibly immature. 

Excuse me if I want to make sure I have lived my life the way I want before getting tied down and knocked up! My father and mother married at 20, had kids by 21 and he told me to wait until I was at least 30 to start my own family because kids that age don't know crap. I see my cousins, friends, and sister who all married and began popping them out at 19 or 20 and I MUCH prefer MY life thank you!!

I am now about to turn 32 and I am finding myself more and more ready to settle down if I find the right person with the right values. 

I find it hilarious that there are idots out there who will critisize her for having a baby at 44 when celebrities are praised every other day for having babies at the same ages. 

*Madonna* (2nd baby at 41), 
*Jane Seymour* (twins at 45), 
*J K Rowling* (baby at 37 and 39), 
*Patricia Hodge* (twins in her 40s), 
*Emma Thompson* (baby at 40), 
*Liz Hurley* (baby at 36), 
*Susan Sarandon* (baby at 46), 
*Mimi Rogers* (baby at 45), 
*Iman* (baby at 44), 
*Jerry Hall* (baby at 41), 
*Annette Bening* (baby at 41), 
*Brooke Shields *(baby at 37 and 40), 
*Cheryl Tiegs* (twins at 52), 
*Christie Brinkley* (baby at 46), 
*Geena Davis* (baby at 46), 
*Courtney Cox Arquette* (baby at almost 40), 
*Julianne Moore* (baby at 37 and 41), 
*Helen Hunt* (baby at 40), 
*Holly Hunter* (twins at 47), 
*Jennifer Beals* (baby at 40), 
*Sarah Edwards* (baby at 46), 
*Beverly D'Angelo* (twins at 49), 
*Sarah Jessica Parker* (baby at 37), 
*Elle Macpherson *(baby at 39), 
*Anna Nichol Smith* (baby at 38), 
*Salma Hayek *(baby at 41)*, *
*Helena Bonham Carter* (baby at 41),
*Jennifer Lopez*, (twins at 38), 
*Halle Berry* (baby at 41), 
*Nicole Kidman* (baby at 41), 
*Lisa Marie Presley* (pregnant at 40, expecting baby in 2008), 

All of these women...and Angelina Jolie are all older than me and are having healthy babies thank you!!

The libs are always so into CHOICE until a woman CHOOSES to have a life of their own before having children at a later age. Then they are stupid and should have thought about their decision.

This kind of hypocrisy really bothers me. 
EVERY CHILD IS A GIFT!!!

My sister had an amnio done when she was having complications during her pregnancy (at a young age) and the doctors told her that her unborn child had Downs. The doctor strongly encouraged her to abort her baby. Thank God she didn't!! She didn't even consider it!! 
Here is her perfect baby today. 









...but even if Christian was born with Downs I would have showed you a picture of my sister's perfect baby who would be loved perfectly by us.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Page ,

1- I did not attack you .

2- I am happy you made the choices you have 

3- Studys do show the facts on this subject.


I hope you have a wonderful day and I wish you the Best.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> It tells me they are confused and scrambling. They will get on talking points soon enough and we'll see what happens but today has been an eye opener.


No kidding. I'm thinking how just how freaked out the Dems must be with a not so articulate Obama studdering it's just "more of the same", and people bringing up choosing to have a baby, terming a candidate an adulterer from 30 years ago, and I've even seen references as to what's hidden in Sarah Palans hair. 
::enjoying my popcorn and LOL::


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

check171 said:


> Page ,
> 
> 1- I did not attack you .
> 
> ...


Excuse me! Page just handed you your hind end & this is the best you can do. Why don't you try apologizing for entering into something you would at best left alone?

Of course, you're just taking the high road ------------- 

Page by her posts is someone anyone with common sense would welcome into their family.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Lucky Seven said:


> You must be a women..... and must think that Sarah isnt a women. She cant possibly be a women....... she's a republican, she's pro-life, she's a member of the NRA, she's been in charge of the Alaska National Guard for the last to years, she's hot  and she's a conservative .
> 
> The bottom line is that Mccain made an unbelieveable choice today. And all the conservatives I know are so excited today.
> 
> ...



One female person is a _woman_. Contractions (i.e. isn't, can't) have apostrophes in them. Republican is spelled with a capital "R." McCain spells his name with a capital "C." "Libs" and "Dems" don't have apostrophes in them, because they are not possessive. The plural of donkey is donkies. When they speak of the "aisle" in politics, they are talking about the walkway that separates the the Republican and Democrat sides of the house, not an island; hence: aisle, not isle. 

Any manner of inferences could be drawn from your post and your support of the Republican choice for Vice President. 

For those of you who've posted that Sarah Palin is "just like us," does that mean that _you_ would also be an appropriate choice for Vice President?

Sheesh. 

Just askin', regards.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Marvin S said:


> Excuse me! Page just handed you your hind end & this is the best you can do. Why don't you try apologizing for entering into something you would at best left alone?
> 
> Of course, you're just taking the high road -------------
> 
> Page by her posts is someone anyone with common sense would welcome into their family.



THANK YOU FOR POINTING THAT OUT .

Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Larkin,

You don't seem to understand...
People are TIRED of being run by the government....The government is supposed to be run by the PEOPLE...
People want someone to lead them and walk alongside then, not rule them. Right now, I'd say most folks on RTF feel that the gov't is trying to RULE THEIR LIVES - 

- Palin understands this very well, because she has lived THAT life (recently I might add) - her kids went to the same high school she did ( I'd guess there was a graduating class of about 175- 200 when she graduated - give or take - I graduated from the same high school a few yrs later and I think there were about 250 in my graduating class), their family was not much different than anyone's family .... As a result she can understand and empathize with the working class family...That does not mean that she is not qualified to be a leader of a country..(she has shown excellent leadership ability as the Mayor of Wasilla and the Governor of Alaska)..Actually, I think it means the opposite, because she comes to the job with sincerity, understanding, and REAL concern....



What do you think is the government's job? (seriously - what is the government supposed to do for the people?)

Juli


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Steve Amrein said:


> I would love to sit and have some drinks with Joe S sometime because I like discussing politics in a intelligent and polite manor. Save the sound bites and name calling for the school yard and let the grown ups handle the politics.


Some people get a little emotional about politics. I know I do when I think about the blood that has been spilled to create and defend this country and it's ideals. When politicians like Obama come along, who are the antithesis if what this country was founded on, it makes my blood boil. Khruschev said they would take us without firing a shot. He was right! They will take us by the ballot box.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

> One female person is a _woman_. Contractions (i.e. isn't, can't) have apostrophes in them. Republican is spelled with a capital "R." McCain spells his name with a capital "C." "Libs" and "Dems" don't have apostrophes in them, because they are not possessive. *The plural of donkey is donkies.* When they speak of the "aisle" in politics, they are talking about the walkway that separates the the Republican and Democrat sides of the house, not an island; hence: aisle, not isle.


DOH! One of the hazards of internet grammar policing.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Gotta watch the Internet Police DONKEYS.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Just piling on because I can.

 Chuckling 

Potatoe…potato

Instead of just recognizing the mis-spelled words on the internet could mean a variety of things from lack of education, to English being a second language to just not actually caring if it is spelled correctly or incorrectly, we have the spelling and grammar police. But, when they are wrong, someone could end up thinking that the spelling police correcting someone for misspelling the plural of donkey when they actually were correct may actually be a…

http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/donkey;_ylt=AqZYgP0l8Sssjl0tJ.NGw92sgMMF

NOUN: 
pl. don�keys 
The domesticated ass (Equus asinus). 
Slang An obstinate person. 
Slang A stupid person.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to be CLEAR AS CRYSTAL that I was, and am, a Hillary supporter who WILL NOT vote for McCain, especially since he has confirmed, at least in my mind, that he is suffering from dementia. Palin will not protect our environment, our land preserves, our ducks, or our Southern way of life. She just spent $400 Grand out of Alaska's meager budget to insure her ability to personally fly around in her helicopter and shoot wild wolves. What kind of respect do you think DU and Delta will get? On the other hand.....maybe she'll let us all fly around in Florida and shoot gators from the air. Hmmmm....that's when I'll start a new hobby besides dog training.  http://www.defendersactionfund.org/


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Considering the problems that some retriever folks have with gators in Fla, shooting carnosaurs from whirlybirds might be a great solution.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Jennih40 said:


> I want to be CLEAR AS CRYSTAL that I was, and am, a Hillary supporter who WILL NOT vote for McCain, especially since he has confirmed, at least in my mind, that he is suffering from dementia. Palin will not protect our environment, our land preserves, our ducks, or our Southern way of life. She just spent $400 Grand out of Alaska's meager budget to insure her ability to personally fly around in her helicopter and shoot wild wolves. What kind of respect do you think DU and Delta will get? On the other hand.....maybe she'll let us all fly around in Florida and shoot gators from the air. Hmmmm....that's when I'll start a new hobby besides dog training.  http://www.defendersactionfund.org/


Where do you get that she got a helicopter to "fly around......... and shoot wild wolves". When she took office as Governor of Alaska, the first thing she did was get rid of the "Governor's Jet" and the "Governor's Chef", because it was a waste of money. The helicopter is a much cheaper form of transportation than the jet. I do believe that you are a Hillary supporter. You throw around the false accusations and half-truths as well as the Clintons do.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Jennih40 said:


> I want to be CLEAR AS CRYSTAL that I was, and am, a Hillary supporter who WILL NOT vote for McCain...



In all honesty, was there ever a chance that you were going to vote for him anyway regardless of who his VP pick was?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

> In all honesty, was there ever a chance that you were going to vote for him anyway regardless of who his VP pick was?


Not this time around... maybe 8 years, ago cause I liked him. He's not the same man who ran against GWB.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Yo...

Has anyone found anything written by her or place that has her speeches?

Still Looking Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe

There are a bunch of her interviews on youtube.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=836304396

Sarah Palin and Maria Bartiromo


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Joe S. said:


> Yo...
> 
> Has anyone found anything written by her or place that has her speeches?
> 
> ...


I think everyone in the media got caught napping on this one. I did read in the Seattle Times that there is a biography coming out which will be a hot read if there are copies available - what a scoop for the author. Thought they were doing a book on someone who was out of the limelight, but now is somewhat on the national stage, Sarah "Regular Person" Palin.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I think everyone in the media got caught napping on this one. I did read in the Seattle Times that there is a biography coming out which will be a hot read if there are copies available - what a scoop for the author. Thought they were doing a book on someone who was out of the limelight, but now is somewhat on the national stage, Sarah "Regular Person" Palin.


Thanks Subroc. I check them out.

Thanks for the heads up, Marvin S, I'll be looking for it. Hey Marvin S., since I was catching up on my reading and all...did you actually say something nice about me a couple pages back OR did you lose your train of thought mid-way through what you were writing OR am I tired after a long day in the car and not fully understand what you were trying to say? ;-)

Trying To Keep All The Moving Parts In Order Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Sarah on the issues.
http://www.ontheissues.org/governor/Sarah_Palin_Abortion.htm


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> She just spent $400 Grand out of Alaska's meager budget to insure her ability to personally fly around in her helicopter and shoot wild wolves


What is your source on this? Thinking of Alaska's current political climate I doubt that this would be true. The state has in the past leased helicopter time to hunt wolves in certain areas. The governor wasn't personally involved in the shooting I don't think. Not sure if it's been done during the Palin governorship or not. 

If the state would just issue permits for aerial wolf hunting instead of hiring a helicopter to do it I believe it would save the state some $.

I'm sure there's some pork in the Gov's budget but she gets high marks from most of us for being good with the state's money.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

Here are some interesting articles. Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against hunting, but shooting from the air just doesn't seem very sporting to me.

http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2008/08/30/animals-and-money-palins-fiscal-weakness-for-hunters/

http://newsminer.com/news/2008/aug/17/ethics-and-wolf-control/?opinion

http://www.defenders.org/newsroom/p...illegal_killing_of_14_wolf_pups_in_alaska.php


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Jennih40 said:


> ...I don't have anything against hunting, but shooting from the air just doesn't seem very sporting to me.


It isn't about sport, it is about control.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jennih40 out of those 3 articles you got this:


> Palin will not protect our environment, our land preserves, our ducks, or our Southern way of life. She just spent $400 Grand out of Alaska's meager budget to insure her ability to personally fly around in her helicopter and shoot wild wolves.


She's flying around in her helicopter shooting wolves?? The News Minor article was from 2004 when her predicessor was in office. Wolf control has been a hot button issue up here since I got out of the service in '72 and probably long before then. You can't blame Palin for the issue.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

> It isn't about sport, it is about control.


Sorry, I don't buy control. Alaska is a BIG state and their Fish & Game site says they have 7700 to 11,000 wolves. How can that few wolves cause significant problems? Now, we have 1 Million alligators in Florida. That's a bunch of big lizards! She'll get my vote for serious control measures here!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Jennih40 said:


> Here are some interesting articles. Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against hunting, but shooting from the air just doesn't seem very sporting to me.
> 
> http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2008/08/30/animals-and-money-palins-fiscal-weakness-for-hunters/
> 
> ...


I like to watch animals too. What I don't like is predators taking out livestock. Growing up on a sheep ranch I understand the need to take out the right predators. We had coyotes that lived their entire lives within range of our sheep and never once bothered the livestock. We let them alone. Others that attacked lamb's, we shot them. Animal right wackos don't understand the proper management of predators. Of course living in their suburban homes they don't probably run into many predators. Portland is full of these "watchers" and its been funny watching them react to the fact that they built their million dollar homes in what used to be forest land. Now that they have to deal with their cats and dogs being eaten off their porches they are having a hard time defending them. 

/Paul


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Jennih40 said:


> Here are some interesting articles. Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against hunting, but shooting from the air just doesn't seem very sporting to me.
> 
> http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2008/08/30/animals-and-money-palins-fiscal-weakness-for-hunters/
> 
> ...



Has nothing to do with hunting. Even your noted links indicate (notwithstanding the spin in the articles) that control is the issue not hunting.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

The partial letter below from Defender's of Wildlife and others like it, lead me to my statement about Palin. And, the following link provides an Alaskan wildlife timeline. http://www.defenders.org/programs_a...of_wolf_control_in_alaska/index.php?ht=#y2008 


I'm not trying to change anyone's mind and I understand that my opinion isn't the popular one here, but I still contend that we should learn to live WITH predators. I'm not an AR lover, I love to hunt and fish and we eat what we kill. But I also think that those of us who love the outdoors have an obligation to our kids and grandkids to leave some natural places and wildlife inhabitants for the enjoyment of generations to come. Urban sprawl is taking our land, including our training grounds! To many of us, Alaska represents the last wild place that we want to protect and keep pristine because we know how much we've lost here in the lower 48. I joke about gators all the time but they are just a way of life when you live down here. They eat anything moving, including dogs, cows, and people, from time to time. I guess that's why I don't understand how a few wolves can be such a big problem. That's my podium and this Granny ain't running for office. I got a dog to train! 


*Thousands of Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund supporters gave invaluable support to this important campaign*, but in the end, deep-pocketed special interests carried the day.​This morning, I spoke with Nick Jans, co-chair of Alaskans for Wildlife, our grassroots partners in The Last Frontier who spearheaded the state ballot initiative to end Alaska’s brutal aerial hunting program. He wanted me to pass on this message to you:​_“I want to thank Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund supporters for their help in this hard-fought campaign. _​_"We faced an approximately $750,000 campaign from our opponents -- including Safari Club International and a $400,000 state-funded campaign approved by Governor Sarah Palin and the Alaska legislature. They used deceptive propaganda and the authority of the Alaska government to defeat the ballot initiative._​_"But thanks to the generous support of Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund activists and donors, we were able to reach thousands of voters. Yesterday, over 75,000 Alaskans voted to end this barbaric practice. _​Sincerely,​Rodger Schlickeisen​President​Defenders of Wildlife​


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Governor Sara Palin poses with daughter Piper and Caribou she killed. The Governor not only hunts but teaches her children about it. --










http://surberpictures.blogspot.com/2008/08/caribou.html


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The only thing I want to know is WHERE WAS SHE WHEN I WAS SINGLE????


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Sara Palin: Conservatives Find the Girl of Their Dreams


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Governor Palin visits Alaska National Guard in Kuwait in July 2007 --



















And Alaska National Guard troops stationed in Germany --


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Animal Rights Whack-0s are posting "She unapologetically wears fur and is a rabid gun advocate..."


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Animal Rights Whack-0s are posting "She unapologetically wears fur and is a rabid gun advocate..."


and apparently visiting retriever boards to post that "she is spending $400 thousand of state money to hunt wolves from a heli"


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Joe S. said:


> Thanks Subroc. I check them out.Thanks for the heads up, Marvin S, I'll be looking for it. Hey Marvin S., since I was catching up on my reading and all...did you actually say something nice about me a couple pages back OR did you lose your train of thought mid-way through what you were writing OR am I tired after a long day in the car and not fully understand what you were trying to say? ;-)


Joe - If I appear a little testy at times it has to do with the climate. Like hew, I just don't fathom how someone as bright as you appear to be can buy the stuff that is spewed by the L's of this country. 

But it looks like McCain made a very good choice. There is a short interview with Annette Kreitzer, one of her cabinet members, that describes Palin as tenacious. While others fumble around she spearheaded a pipeline that will come through Canada & supply 25% of our nation's natural gas needs upon completion. The D's have been in charge for 2 years now with a POTUS that vetos very little, what have they done other than the disaster known as ethanol.

I'm not a God Squadder so will leave that up to those that place importance there. But I do believe in the 2nd Amendment, the 1st Amendment though our media apparently only believes in editorials rather than fact, FISCAL RESPONSIBILITY which neither side seems to be able to practice & the freedom to do whatever we want, though I don't believe the taxpayers should be on the hook if what you do is stupid. Just cause someone can get away with something does not make it acceptable.

With the addition of Palin I am more excited than I have been since AUH2O ran. I foresee some serious vetoes & I just don't believe the D's are going to enjoy the support the media is trying to convince us they have. 

You have a nice day Joe & hopefully you will be able to enjoy as many birthdays as I have & still have your wits about you. It is truly a pleasure watching our well raised grandchildren venture into this world. Which brings up another subject - did you by chance watch Gov Palins little daughter come onto the stage with her in Dayton, that is a mother that knows how to teach her children the correct things to do.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Check this link out! Pics of Sara Palin from childhood through today, including her Beauty Pageant years -- CLICK HERE.

Yup, this is really her! --


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Alaska's Governor Sara Palin Has Game (On Her Plate)!

Alaska Governor Sarah Palin's got game (on her plate)!

BY CHRISTINA BOYLE
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER

Saturday, August 30th 2008, 3:24 PM

To New Yorkers, it's an exotic northern creature of the forrest, but to Sarah Palin, it's dinner.

Sarah Palin has put moose burgers on the map, but New Yorkers won't be wrapping their jaws around one anytime soon.

John McCain's Alaskan running mate admits meat from the hulking horned animal is her food of choice.

Federal law prohibits the sale of wild game, which includes meat from a moose, meaning you have to be in the know to try it.

"You can't sell wild game in the U.S., but my husband hunts moose, so we have it all the time," said Laraine Derr, who runs Chez Alaska cookery school in Juneau and offers moose burgers to her clients.

"It tastes very much like ground beef, but it's a very mild, very lean meat. "I've made moose Wellington, moose meatballs, moose spaghetti sauce and T-bone moose steaks.

"You can put it in a can and use it to make stew with some vegetables and potatoes - it's wonderful."

Moose hunting season takes place in the fall and Alaskans typically spend up to two weeks in the wild on the lookout for the huge animals. They weigh between 700 and 1,500 pounds and the biggest moose can produce enough meat to last a family a year.

"It's interchangeable with ground beef, but we rarely eat that because we get a lot of wild game here," Derr, 66, said.

"If you get an old big one, they are tougher, but the younger, smaller ones give us 300 to 400 pounds of meat and we share it with our family."

Derr, who has met the Republican vice presidential hopeful and her family, says Palin's husband is a regular hunter.

She is also thrilled that their local fare, and state, are being put in the spotlight.

"We're just really excited that Sarah has been selected," she said. "I think she'll be an excellent running mate."


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> The only thing I want to know is WHERE WAS SHE WHEN I WAS SINGLE????


 
She was probably not born yet or in elementary school.


You perv

:razz: :twisted:


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Howard N said:


> She was probably not born yet or in elementary school. You perv :razz: :twisted:


LMAO :razz:


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*Sara the Riveter Gear. There are a lot of people who are noticing a correlation between Sara Palin and the U.S. cultural icon Rosie the Riveter.*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

A lot of you might not know for almost two decades I have monitored the daily news exchanges of animal rights groups. Get this, I am not kidding, they think they have discovered the smoking gun against Sara Palin. A pic of her with the Iditarod winner --










Only in their demented reality is that an election-turner. :roll:


----------



## percent (Mar 19, 2008)

Huge abstinence only program supporter only to have her 17 year old daughter end up being knocked up 72 hours into being named VP. I look forward to Fox News coverage of the shotgun wedding.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

percent said:


> Huge abstinence only program supporter only to have her 17 year old daughter end up being knocked up 72 hours into being named VP.


And Dick Cheney's daughter is gay. So what? 



> I look forward to Fox News coverage of the shotgun wedding.


You obviously don't watch Fox News.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

percent said:


> Huge abstinence only program supporter only to have her 17 year old daughter end up being knocked up 72 hours into being named VP. I look forward to Fox News coverage of the shotgun wedding.


Pathetic comment. Absolutely pathetic.

Frank Price


----------



## M Remington (Feb 16, 2006)

Priceless.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

How many of us have kids who did something that was really not very bright? Other than the fact she is a VP candidate this would totally be a family matter and only the business of the Gov, her spouse and the daughter and the father of her child.

Seems to me Obama's momma was 16 when she had him and single, I don't hear any libs or dums condemning her for that error.


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Bob you are the man , cant say i enjoy anyones post more than yours , keep em coming .

Mr. Frank i am with you on the negative comment toward her daughter , i have a daughter and a son and if someone made that comment about my child i would punch them in the mouth.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

percent said:


> Huge abstinence only program supporter only to have her 17 year old daughter end up being knocked up 72 hours into being named VP. I look forward to Fox News coverage of the shotgun wedding.


jeepers, you make it sound like the knocking up in question just happened behind the podium while McCain was introducing her. Every one knew in the campaign. Barbra Bush says she found out months ago at a gathering of governors. The handlers and McCain "People" must have felt it would help the regular guy image. I know quite a few folks in my 40 something age group who have kids in the same situation. So Sara has a daughter that is pregnant and a husband with a DWI conviction 18 years ago. That kind of makes her exactly like the wife of like 80% of my friends


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't you love it when the rightious liberals crawl out from under their skeletons to cast stones at others. There but for the Grace of God go any one of us.

BEST POEM IN THE WORLD! 
I was shocked, confused, bewildered 
As I entered Heaven's door, 
Not by the beauty of it all, 
Nor the lights or its decor. 
But it w as the folks in Heaven 
Who made me sputter and gasp-- 
The thieves, the liars, the sinners, 
The alcoholics and the trash. 
There stood the kid from seventh grade 
Who swiped my lunch money twice. 
Next to him was my old neighbor 
Who never said anything nice. 
Herb, who I always thought 
Was rotting away in hell, 
Was sitting pretty on cloud nine, 
Looking incredibly well. 
I nudged Jesus, 'What's the deal? 
I would love to hear Your take. 
How'd all these sinners get up here? 
God must've made a mistake. 
'And why's everyone so quiet, 
So somber - give me a clue.' 
'Hush, child,' He said, 'they're all in shock. 
No one thought they'd be seeing you.' 
JUDGE NOT… 
Remember...Just going to church doesn't make you a Christian 
no more than standing in your garage makes you a car


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Cleo Watson said:


> Don't you love it when the rightious liberals crawl out from under their skeletons to cast stones at others. There but for the Grace of God go any one of us.


I am a liberal and could not agree more about how absurd it is to try to make an issue of Palin's daughter's pregnancy. Most of us with kids know that we too could be in the same position and hope that we would have the good sense to support our children in making their own decisions and living with the consequences. My immediate reaction to Palin is that she is completely unqualified for the job. However, I believe her qualifications or lack of qualifications will become clearer during the campaign and it will be interesting to see how she does. Both parties have put forward some really terrible selections for the VP slot over time (Eagleton and Agnew jump to mind). The jury is still out on this one. However, if she proves to be a mistake it won't be because of her daughter's pregnancy or her husband's DWI (Even Bush had one of those).


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

_The New York Times _interview.

Her father shot the grizzly bear whose hide is now draped over the sofa in her office. She, too, hunts and fishes. She runs marathons. She delivered her fifth child during her first term as governor. They call her husband, the reigning champion in the annual Iron Dog snowmachine race, First Dude.

Sarah Palin, Senator John McCain’s surprising selection to be his vice-presidential running mate, took Alaska by surprise, too, not long ago. Though indisputably Alaskan, she rose to prominence by bucking the state’s rigid Republican hierarchy, impressing voters more with gumption, warmth and charm than an established record in government.

It was a combination that dumbfounded her rivals. . . . . (Click Link to read whole story)


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Born Sarah Louise Heath in Sandpoint, Idaho, in February 1964, Palin was the third of four children. The family moved to Wasilla when she was a child. Her dad, Chuck, was a teacher and loved Alaska’s hunting and fishing lifestyle.


Today Chuck’s pick-up truck has a bumper sticker reading “Vegetarian — Old Indian Word For Bad Hunter”.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think probably someone weighed in already on this particular issue. But I'll quote two things to illustrate a fundamental difference between the two:

Ahem:

"If my daughter makes a mistake, I don't want her punished with a baby."

"Our beautiful daughter Bristol came to us with news that as parents we knew would make her grow up faster than we had ever planned. We're proud of Bristol's decision to have her baby and even prouder to become grandparents. As Bristol faces the responsibilities of adulthood, she knows she has our unconditional love and support.”

Can anyone identify the persons from which these quotes come from? I bet most people wouldn’t be able to tell… (sorry, sometimes the skill of sarcasm escapes me).


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> Governor Palin visits Alaska National Guard in Kuwait in July 2007 --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey wait, I though she had NO foreign policy experience. You mean she has been to Kuwait and Germany. Gosh it the lead talking head of every network had followed her there to make a spectacle of it I would have known. I wonder if BHO even knows where Kuwait is.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> Hey wait, I though she had NO foreign policy experience. You mean she has been to Kuwait and Germany. Gosh it the lead talking head of every network had followed her there to make a spectacle of it I would have known. I wonder if BHO even knows where Kuwait is.


"It's a tiny country of no consequence..."


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

percent said:


> Huge abstinence only program supporter only to have her 17 year old daughter end up being knocked up 72 hours into being named VP. I look forward to Fox News coverage of the shotgun wedding.



Hey percent have you even posted anything positive or dog related on this board or are you just a internet troll ? Please go back and stalk another board !!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Steve there are only two people on my ignore list and he is one. If you guys would just stop using the quotes I would never have to see his crap again.
Can't fix stupid


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Animal Rights Whack-0s are posting "She unapologetically wears fur and is a *rabid* gun advocate..."


Anybody know where I can find a *rabid* gun, preferably .308 caliber???

Those AR folks are always good for a laugh regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

kg
rabid guns are much more dangerous that non rabid guns, everybody knows that. If the bullet doesn't get you the virus will


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

K G said:


> Anybody know where I can find a *rabid* gun, preferably .308 caliber???
> 
> Those AR folks are always good for a laugh regards, ;-)
> 
> kg


Yeah, those PETA types should just team up with the anti-hunting people and... oh wait... 

That "fur" collar (since it might just be fashionable fake fur) might be real fur, but that'd be awesome if it wasn't just real, it was something she fricken SHOT!

I started looking at Gov. Palin about 3 months ago, and I wrote a letter to her asking if she was considering putting in a bid... I was very happy when she was chosen.

She's a solid conservative, but a REAL person. Her daughter had a lapse of judgement because she was 17... many of us have made errors. At least she didn't make an adult decision to go to a church that for 22 years preached Liberation Theology and Black Liberation Theology based on the ideology by Dwight Hopkins and James Cone...

That's some scary stuff if you ever read it... and if you're anything other than black.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Meet Sarah Palin
http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/09/02/kaylene.johnson.palin/index.htm


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> Meet Sarah Palin
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/09/02/kaylene.johnson.palin/index.htm


They moved it -- 

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/09/02/kaylene.johnson.palin/


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Come on guys and gals. The maverick has already made the move to appeal to you, the conservative base and it is clearly working. Isn't it now time to turn the page in the Rove playbook. It's now time to start blaming the media for all the unfair attention on Palin rather than discussing legitimate issues. Then, don't forget to go to the next page of setting low expectations for her speech and then also for the VP debate. She does seem to have pretty good communication skills by all accounts so you might not have to lower them as much as with W or McCain.

I wonder if the word "economy" will be spoken in a convention speech or how about "Iraq" without being attached to the word "surge" or how about "borrow and spend" or "record deficit" or "on the backs of our children and grandchildren" or "Katrina" or "Brownie" or "total mismanagement of the attorney general's office" or "Abu ghraib" or "I was for the bridge to nowhere before I was against it" or "I only support lobbysts and millions of dollars of earmarks when its for my town, Wasilla". 

If Clinton or Kerry had made a VP selection based on their gut after just one meeting and comparatively little vetting I doubt right wingers would have been praising the judgment of the presidential nominee. Interesting.

Similarly, if one of the Gores' daughters or the Clintons' daughter had become an unwed mother at 17 my guess is that none of the right wingers would have applauded the situation nor spun it into a positive aspect for the candidate. This spin is quite impressive. No, I suspect that there would be lots of typing here and elsewhere along the lines of "well, what do you expect......." despite it being a private family matter.

I see her soon to be son-in-law is flying into town. Yes, they must really be concerned about privacy. Good to see that they took his MySpace page down. You might have thought that the thorough vetting of Palin might have resulted in his page being taken down a couple days before she was introduced as the VP selection rather than a couple days after. More good judgment by the nominee and his team that is above criticism.

Have fun all. It is a very interesting election.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Henry V said:


> If Clinton or Kerry had made a VP selection based on their gut after just one meeting and comparatively little vetting I doubt right wingers would have been praising the judgment of the presidential nominee. Interesting.
> 
> Similarly, if one of the Gores' daughters or the Clintons' daughter had become an unwed mother at 17 my guess is that none of the right wingers would have applauded the situation nor spun it into a positive aspect for the candidate. This spin is quite impressive. No, I suspect that there would be lots of typing here and elsewhere along the lines of "well, what do you expect......." despite it being a private family matter.
> 
> .


Ummm....they did, Gore was a Lunatic that really added no value Clinton whatsoever and exposed himself as a snake oil salesman as soon as he was out of office. Edwards was a one time Senator who couldn't get re-elected in his home state let alone bring anything to the ticket accept a trial lawyer background and great hair.

Gore's kid was arrested for Possesion of Marijuana and several DUIs during his political career and no one made an issue of it.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Henry V said:


> Come on guys and gals. The maverick has already made the move to appeal to you, the conservative base and it is clearly working. Isn't it now time to turn the page in the Rove playbook. It's now time to start blaming the media for all the unfair attention on Palin rather than discussing legitimate issues.


Wow, thats rich! So now it's the conservatives fault that nobody is talking issues? HAHAHAHA! When does Obama think human rights begin? Oh thats right, its "above his paygrade"! (OMFG, even if I were an abortion rights person that would have pissed me off, he didn't have to guts to stand up for what he believes in. )




Henry V said:


> If Clinton or Kerry had made a VP selection based on their gut after just one meeting and comparatively little vetting I doubt right wingers would have been praising the judgment of the presidential nominee. Interesting.


I asked this before to someone else but have you ever been part of the vetting process of any candidate before?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Henry V said:


> . . . .comparatively little vetting . . . .


Don't let their opponents spin it.

The McCain campaign fully vetted her -- CLICK Here.

It is all about the timeline, when to release the word that her daughter was pregnant? They planned to do it in her speech at the convention. But bloggers on the Daily Kos were accusing the Governor of faking the birth of Trig to cover for her daughter, who was really the mother. So the campaign decided to release the news that the daughter was pregnant sooner to dispell the rumors (the pregnancies would overlap). The Democrats decided to jump all over it -- "She was not properly vetted! They were trying to hide it!"

McCain knew Bristol was pregnant. The campaign managers knew. Even the people of Wasilla knew! There was _no secret_. They were just forced to release the news on what should be an irrelevant personal and private matter, sooner than they wanted to.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

IowaBayDog said:


> Ummm....they did, Gore was a Lunatic that really added no value Clinton whatsoever and exposed himself as a snake oil salesman as soon as he was out of office. Edwards was a one time Senator who couldn't get re-elected in his home state let alone bring anything to the ticket accept a trial lawyer background and great hair.
> 
> Gore's kid was arrested for Possesion of Marijuana and several DUIs during his political career and no one made an issue of it.


IBD, thanks for clearly disproving my point.

Achiro, how about the economy and how we right the fiscal ship of this country, energy issues outside of just drilling, the status of the justice system, climate change, veterans issues, conservation, etc, etc. I know for some only a couple issues really matter and all their questions are already answered. 

No, I have not been part of vetting process, you?. All accounts are that she was only subject to an expedited form of vetting. McCain only met with her once. The Washington Post has a complete article today. The thorough interview occurred last Thursday. This matter is not about her, its about McCain's judgment. No doubt he is a maverick.

Kevin, I hope you also read the Washington Post report and listen to multiple news sources. Of course, McCain's camp is going to say she was thoroughly vetted. Do you think a thorough vetting would have left the soon to be son-in-laws MySpace page on the web?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Henry V said:


> If Clinton or Kerry had made a VP selection based on their gut after just one meeting and comparatively little vetting I doubt right wingers would have been praising the judgment of the presidential nominee. Interesting.


I actually like Joe Biden as a selection, regardless of the vetting proces that was used. The sound bites I expect him to make in the next couple months should be pretty entertaining.

Unlike democrats, republicans do not have blind loyalty to their leaders selections.

I will posit one example to disprove your theory:
Harriet Meyers vs. Sarah Palin

I expect most republicans actually like Sarah Palin and expect her to shine.

I expect that you and the mainstream media are in full attack mode and actually are panicking because you are afraid she will shine as well.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Henry V said:


> Achiro, how about the economy and how we right the fiscal ship of this country, energy issues outside of just drilling, the status of the justice system, climate change, veterans issues, conservation, etc, etc.


Have you looked at McCains background on those topics or just the dims talking points? Seriously, if you just looked you might be pleasantly surprised by his stances on these subject. Many of which would be why many far right conservatives weren't so sure about him at first.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Henry V said:


> *All accounts *are that she ...


All accounts must mean the liberal media only?


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Henry V said:


> Do you think a thorough vetting would have left the soon to be son-in-laws MySpace page on the web?


I'm thinking Billy Beer...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

We will never know, but I have a hunch that the daughters pregnancy was not only known, but was a selling point as well. Nice move to force the abortion issue and to get the media to beat up on it showing their ass in the process.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Henry V said:


> Do you think a thorough vetting would have left the soon to be son-in-laws MySpace page on the web?


You still don't get it! THERE WAS NO SECRET! They didn't think they had anything to hide! To them it is a personal and private matter that has NOTHING to do with Governor Palin's qualifications!

For crying out loud. :roll:


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> We will never know, but I have a hunch that the daughters pregnancy was not only known, but was a selling point as well. Nice move to force the abortion issue and to get the media to beat up on it showing their ass in the process.


Dim's always go for the victims!


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

subroc said:


> I actually like Joe Biden as a selection, regardless of the vetting proces that was used. The sound bites I expect him to make in the next couple months should be pretty entertaining.
> Many of us are saying the same about Palin assuming that they let her talk to the media sometime soon.
> Unlike democrats, republicans do not have blind loyalty to their leaders selections.
> Now that's a good one!!!!
> ...


Achiro, yes, I am familiar with quite a few of McCain's positions. His global warming and ethanol positions are quite good. His stance on government spending is great too. Health care, no, etc, etc... McCain should have been the nominee in 2000.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Attention all elites I am begging keep bashing women who have kids and how they are not good Mothers because they work. Throw in some insults and use terms like backwoods and trailer trash. Then bring out the abortion issue some more and remind everyone of your guys exact stance. Make make fun of old people and veterans. Throw in some gun totin and hunting remarks. Dont forget about the tax hike. Not that its a big deal but you could bring up illegal immigration and the border for fun. Follow my advise and you will be good to go.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> You still don't get it! THERE WAS NO SECRET! They didn't think they had anything to hide! To them it is a personal and private matter that has NOTHING to do with Governor Palin's qualifications!
> 
> For crying out loud. :roll:


I never said or implied that the McCain campaign did not know about the expectant mother. You seem to be the one caught up into thinking that it was about family secrets. As I clearly posted this was about McCain, the vetting, and his decision making. From what I have read she went through an expedited process that was different than the one Pawlenty and Romney went through. I won't let you get away with implying that I was turning this on Palin or her family. My last question was about the vetting and the fact that the boyfriend's MySpace page was still on the web. If I was running for any office and the father of my grandchild had a page with anything controversial I might want to get it off the web before it built more controversy unless, I wanted to fuel a media frenzy away from other issues and play the blame the media card. Brilliant, now I do get it.

This last page here is a great illustration why those of us whose opinion differs from the uber righties on RTF rarely post on political threads and know enough to let you folks talk amongst yourselves. I have much better things to do so I'll just go away now and let you all keep citing uber right websites, bashing anyone toward the center or left, and posting pictures of your new hero in a t-shirt and/or holding a rifle, etc, etc.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

In your world, how does an 18 year olds web page reflect on John McCains decision making process?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

subroc said:


> In your world, how does an 18 year olds web page reflect on John McCains decision making process?


He still doesn't get it. He thinks that if McCain had properly vetted Palin the webpage would have been removed. He says that because he sees it as controversial. But the McCain campaign says they don't see it as controversial, so why should they have removed it?

He is drawing a conclusion based on a false premise.

Also, the _National Review_ article, as well as several cable news reports demonstrate the vetting process for Palin started SIX WEEKS AGO, and was EXACTLY identical to what Pawlenty and others received. McCain personally had been told about Bristol's pregnancy and Todd's DUI (twenty-two years ago), and decided they were non-issues. McCain reasonably and logically came to the conclusion that neither reflected on Gov. Palin's ability to govern! 

But that reality does not fit their detractor's stereotypical worldview about conservatives, so to them it must be false (read "contrived").


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Kevin

I agree!


Lefties really must be tortured souls after this pick.

They have posited over the years that they are the feminist party and for woman’s rights. Hillary Clinton didn’t get the nomination. John McCain selects Sarah Palin as a running mate. Now, somehow, the republican woman deserves a level of scrutiny that the woman democrat candidate didn’t receive (and here’s the rub) because she is a woman.

The lefties and the mainstream media are just a bunch of phonies and their beliefs aren’t held very deeply.

Party loyalty above core beliefs.

Bunch of phonies


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

As of about 15 minutes ago, the game changed...............

McCain-Palin '08 regards,;-)

kg


----------

